# Quote of the Day



## Pianoasis

It's easy, post your favorite quote(s) of the day.


----------



## BunBurry

"The tridents of democracy are being hauled away in dump trucks" -Amy Goodman from Democracy Now, during the tear down of the occupy wall street camp.


----------



## Pianoasis

_“Reality leaves a lot to the imagination." - John Lennon_


----------



## Surreal Snake

The whole secret of existence is to have no fear. Never fear what will become of you, depend on no one. Only the moment you reject all help are you freed.
~Buddha


----------



## ImminentThunder

“So many people are shut up tight inside themselves like boxes, yet they would open up, unfolding quite wonderfully, if only you were interested in them.”
- Sylvia Plath


----------



## Pianoasis

_“If you don't know where you are going, any road will get you there.”

-Lewis Carroll_


----------



## ChazBomb

"If you don't know what an Extrovert is thinking, you haven't listened. If you don't know what an Introvert is thinking, you haven't asked." - Anonymous


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The greatest obstacle to your success is probably you."
-Frank Tyger


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Until you make peace with who you are, you'll never be content with what you have.” 
~Dorris Mortman


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Our attitude tells the world what we expect in return. If it's a cheerful, expectant attitude, it says to everyone with whom we come in contact that we expect the best in our dealings with the world. You see, we tend to live up to our expectations. And others give to us, as far as their attitudes are concerned, what we expect. Our attitude is something we can control. We can establish our attitude each morning when we start our day--in fact, we do just that, whether or not we realize it. And the people in our family--all the people in our world--will reflect back to us the attitude we present to them. It is, then, our attitude toward life that determines life's attitude toward us. Cause and effect. Everything we say or do will cause a corresponding effect. If we're cheerful, glad to be experiencing this miracle of life, others will reflect that good cheer back to us. We are the kind of people others enjoy being around.
~Earl Nightingale


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"If you have made mistakes, even serious ones, there is always another chance for you. What we call failure is not the falling down, but the staying down."
-Mary Pickford


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

“For after all, the best thing one can do when it is raining is let it rain.”- Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

Be yourself, it's all that you can do- Audioslave

'Insanity laughs, under pressure we're cracking'-Queen

'So what?'


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Gratitude unlocks the fullness of life. It turns what we have into enough, and more. It turns denial into acceptance, chaos into order, confusion into clarity... It turns problems into gifts, failures into success, the unexpected into perfect timing, and mistakes into important events. Gratitude makes sense of our past, brings peace for today and creates a vision for tomorrow."
—Melody Beattie


----------



## Brian1

Victorious warriors win first and then go to war, while defeated warriors go to war first and then seek to win.-Sun Tsu 

From the Art of War, but, more importantly Civilization IV.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

To be nobody but yourself in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting.
~E.E. Cummings


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Inside my empty bottle I was constructing a lighthouse while all the others were making ships." 
~Charles Simic


----------



## Miss Scarlet

"I contend we are both atheists, I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours."
...Stephen F Roberts


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Life is thickly sown with thorns, and I know no other remedy than to pass quickly through them. The longer we dwell on our misfortunes, the greater is their power to harm us. 
~Voltaire


----------



## Kwaran

“There is only one god and his name is Death. And there’s only one thing we say to Death: ‘Not today.’”

Said by Syrio Forel, from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Agape

"Believe nothing just because a so-called wise person said it. Believe nothing just because a belief is generally held. Believe nothing just because it is said in ancient books. Believe nothing just because it is said to be of divine origin. Believe nothing just because someone else believes it. Believe only what you yourself test and judge to be true"...Buddha


----------



## Taker

"Reality leaves a lot to the imagination."

-John Lennon.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are messengers of overwhelming grief...and unspeakable love"
~Washington Irving


----------



## Azure Bass

snowangel said:


> "There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are messengers of overwhelming grief...and unspeakable love"
> ~Washington Irving


But what about dry tears?


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Azure Bass said:


> But what about dry tears?


Maybe dry tears are the tears we hide deep in our heart. The sorrow of the heart we don't want others to see. Maybe it is because we associate tears with weakness and vulnerability. So we cry dry tears instead. And the real tears we keep hidden deep inside. And we keep carrying that overwhelming pain and sorrow in our heart, because we wouldn't let the tears go.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Some people come into our lives and quickly go. Some people move our souls to dance. They awaken us to a new understanding with the passing whisper of their wisdom. Some people make the sky more beautiful to gaze upon. They stay in our lives for awhile, leave footprints on our hearts, and we are never ever the same.
~Flavia Weedn


----------



## Agape

"Unease, anxiety, tension, stress, worry.. all forms of fear.. are caused by too much future, and not enough present. Guilt, regret, resentment, grievances, sadness, bitterness, and all forms of nonforgiveness are caused by too much past, and not enough present." ― Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Azure Bass

Moral cowardice that keeps us from speaking our minds is as dangerous to this country as irresponsible talk.
Margaret Chase Smith


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Change will come when the pain of staying the same is worse than the pain of change."
~author unknown


----------



## Azure Bass

Never apologize for being real...ever. Reality is the enemy of fakes, frauds, liars and protectors of ignorance. It scares them. - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Azure Bass

You cannot do a kindness too soon for you'll never know how soon it will be too late. - Emerson


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There comes a time when you have to stand up and shout: This is me damn it! I look the way I look, think the way I think, feel the way I feel, love the way I love! I am a whole complex package. Take me... or leave me. Accept me - or walk away! Do not try to make me feel like less of a person, just because I don't fit your idea of who I should be and don't try to change me to fit your mold. If I need to change, I alone will make that decision.
When you are strong enough to love yourself 100%, good and bad - you will be amazed at the opportunities that life presents you."
~Stacey Charter


----------



## Lloydy

"Thomas the tank engine lives in a totalitarian dystopia." - Cracked article.


----------



## Irene

“It is easy to hate and it is difficult to love. All good things are difficult to achieve; and bad things are very easy to get.”

“The chief use of wisdom lies in its teaching us to be masters of our passions and to control them with such skill that the evils which they cause are quite bearable, and even become a source of joy” 

"Just as they do not consider themselves much inferior to those who have greater wealth or honour, or even to those who have more intelligence, knowledge or beauty, or generally to those who surpass them in some other perfections, equally they do not have much more esteem for themselves than for those whom they surpass. For all these things seem to them to be unimportant, by contrast with the virtuous will for which alone they esteem themselves..."


----------



## Irene

Highest Good for Humanity is complete moral virtue together with complete happiness, the former being the condition of our deserving the latter.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I am a flawed person. A brook with many stones, a clear blue sky with many blackbirds. I have many shortcomings. A rainbow that’s not long enough, a starry night with clouds. But I can only be thankful to the God who loves me just this way, and I can only be grateful to the people in my life who accept the clear blue sky with many blackbirds and who are patient with the rainbow that isn’t long enough. And because of this, I am taught love, because of this I love my God, and I love these people.” 
― C. JoyBell C.


----------



## REiF

"I am afraid, of the world,
...of everything..& anything..
..what is written to happen, can't be stop,
i wish i could turn back time,
please save me..
before its becoming too dark.." - me

just some random bashing:tongue:


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I feel too much. That's what's going on.' 'Do you think one can feel too much? Or just feel in the wrong ways?' 'My insides don't match up with my outsides.' 'Do anyone's insides and outsides match up?' 'I don't know. I'm only me.' 'Maybe that's what a person's personality is: the difference between the inside and outside.' 'But it's worse for me.' 'I wonder if everyone thinks it's worse for him.' 'Probably. But it really is worse for me.” 
~Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## Pride49

Death
Beginning, End, Inevitable, Cliche
For the end is near, Requiescat in Pace......Me.....>


----------



## Vaan

Remember there's no such thing as a small act of kindness. Every act creates a ripple with no logical end. ~Scott Adams


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Just as the moon has no light of it's own, but can only reflect the light of the sun, so are past and future only pale reflections of the light, power, and reality of the eternal present." - Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"When I speak of reason or rationalism, all I mean is the conviction that we can learn through criticism of our mistakes and errors, especially through criticism by others, and eventually also through self-criticism.
A rationalist is simply someone for whom it is more important to learn than to be proved right; someone who is willing to learn from others — not by simply taking over another's opinions, but by gladly allowing others to criticize his ideas and by gladly criticizing the ideas of others. The emphasis here is on the idea of criticism or, to be more precise, critical discussion. The genuine rationalist does not think that he or anyone else is in possession of the truth; nor does he think that mere criticism as such helps us achieve new ideas. However, he does think that, in the sphere of ideas, only critical discussion can help us sort the wheat from the chaff. He is well aware that acceptance or rejection of an idea is never a purely rational matter. But he thinks that only critical discussion can give us the maturity to see an idea from more and more sides and to make a correct judgement of it."

-- Karl Popper


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“And the day came when the risk to remain tight in a bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom."
~Anaïs Nin

"Many of us are afraid to follow our passions, to pursue what we want most because it means taking risks and even facing failure. But to pursue your passion with all your heart and soul is success in itself. The greatest failure is to have never really tried."
~Robyn Allen


----------



## FreeSpirit

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## Azure Bass

SargeMaximus said:


> "Just as the moon has no light of it's own, but can only reflect the light of the sun, so are past and future only pale reflections of the light, power, and reality of the eternal present." - Eckhart Tolle


...Hence why the current moment (NOT method) is the brightest!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less.” 
~Marie Curie


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"It may be that when we no longer know what to do, we have come to our real work, and when we no longer know which way to go, we have begun our real journey." 
~Wendell Berry


----------



## odk2diaz

*Sometimes you just need to distance yourself from people. If they care, they'll notice. If they don't, you know where you stand.*


----------



## imelikmasin

If you let someone go and they come back to you, they'll be with you forever. If they don't, they weren't worth being around anyway.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“People don't care how much you know until they know how much you care.” 
~author unknown


----------



## Agape

“When you find peace within yourself, you become the kind of person who can live at peace with others.”Peace Pilgrim


----------



## Azure Bass

"Persistence. Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence.
Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent.
Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb.
Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts.
Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.
The slogan, 'Press on,' has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race."
--Calvin Coolidge



"Gratitude unlocks the fullness of life. It turns what we have into enough, and more. It turns denial into acceptance, chaos to order, confusion to clarity. It can turn a meal into a feast, a house into a home, a stranger into a friend. Gratitude makes sense of our past, brings peace for today, and creates a vision for tomorrow."
--- Melody Beattie


----------



## Paradox1987

"I would remind you that extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice! And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue." -Barry Goldwater


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Run your fingers through my soul. For once, just once, feel exactly what I feel, believe what I believe, perceive as I perceive, look, experience, examine, and for once; just once, understand.” 
-unknown


----------



## SargeMaximus

Azure Bass said:


> ...Hence why the current moment (NOT method) is the brightest!


 More than that, the current moment is the only time anything will ever happen. Nothing ever happens in the future, and nothing ever happens in the past, for the past was once the present, and the future you dream of will only exist in the present.


----------



## Vaan

"Those who dwell on the past cannot look to the future" ~ Me


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“For what it’s worth: it’s never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There’s no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you’re proud of. If you find that you’re not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again.” 
~F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## BunBurry

Meee want cookie!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“When we honestly ask ourselves which person in our lives means the most to us, we often find that it is those who, instead of giving advice, solutions, or cures, have chosen rather to share our pain and touch our wounds with a warm and tender hand."
~Henri Nouwen


----------



## Agape

_One can choose what to do, but not what to want. - Arthur Schopenhauer_


----------



## Paradox1987

"Education is a method whereby one acquires a higher grade of prejudices." - Laurence J. Peter


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“You can't stay in your corner of the Forest waiting for others to come to you. You have to go to them sometimes.” 
~A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Life is not easy for any of us. But what of that? We must have perseverance and above all confidence in ourselves. We must believe that we are gifted for something and that this thing must be attained." 
~Marie Curie


----------



## Azure Bass

“It is just as cowardly to judge an absent person as it is wicked to strike a defenseless one. Only the ignorant and narrow-minded gossip, for they speak of persons instead of things.” ~ Lawrence G. Lovasik (Slovak Priest, b.1913)


----------



## sidj0n

"The Quieter You Become The More Can Hear", Zen saying.


----------



## Agape

“When I let go of what I am, I become what I might be.” ― Lao Tzu


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“You can talk with someone for years, everyday, and still, it won't mean as much as what you can have when you sit in front of someone, not saying a word, yet you feel that person with your heart, you feel like you have known the person for forever.... connections are made with the heart, not the tongue.” 
― C. JoyBell C.


----------



## Enkidu

People who deny the existence of dragons are often eaten by dragons. From within 

-Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## ImminentThunder

“It’s a wonder I’m even alive. Sometimes I think that. I think that I can’t believe I haven’t killed myself. But there’s something in me that just _keeps going on_. I think it has something to do with_ tomorrow_, that there _is always one_, and that _*everything can change*_ when it comes.” 
― Augusten Burroughs


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“That which does not kill us makes us stronger.” 
~Friedrich Nietzsche


“Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will.” 
~Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Musician_ENFJ

"It’s not the cough that carries you off but the coffin they carry you off in".

"Death most resembles a prophet who is without honor in his own land or a poet who is a stranger among his people". Khalil Gibran


----------



## Epictetus

"Knowing others is intelligence;
knowing yourself is true wisdom.
Mastering others is strength;
mastering yourself is true power.

If you realize that you have enough,
you are truly rich.
If you stay in the center
and embrace death with your whole heart,
you will endure forever."

-From the Daodejing, Ch. 33


----------



## Xiong Mao

"Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, then it's not the end." - Unknown


----------



## Azure Bass

“In depression . . . faith in deliverance, in ultimate restoration, is absent. The pain is unrelenting, and what makes the condition intolerable is the foreknowledge that no remedy will come -- not in a day, an hour, a month, or a minute. . . . It is hopelessness even more than pain that crushes the soul.”
William Styron


----------



## ThatName

Fool me once,.shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me (sorry if repeat)


----------



## Azure Bass

Speak when you are angry and you will make 
the best speech you will ever regret. ~ Ambrose Bierce

How much more grievous are the 
consequences of anger than the causes of it. ~ Marcus Aurelius.

If you are patient in one moment of anger, you 
will escape a hundred days of sorrow. ~ Chinese Proverb


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Stand up for what you believe in, even if it means standing alone."
~unknown


----------



## EdR

Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway.

John Wayne


----------



## Enkidu

Imagine a man who stands before a mirror; a stone strikes it, and it falls to ruin all in an instant. And the man learns that he is himself, and not the mirrored man he had believed himself to be.

Gene Wolfe


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Who are you to judge the life I live?
I know I'm not perfect
-and I don't live to be-
but before you start pointing fingers...
make sure you hands are clean!” 
~Bob Marley


----------



## Azure Bass

“Expose yourself to your deepest fear; after that, fear has no power, and the fear of freedom shrinks and vanishes. You are free.” ~ Jim Morrison


“People are afraid of themselves, of their own reality; their feelings most of all. People talk about how great love is, but that's bullshit. Love hurts. Feelings are disturbing. People are taught that pain is evil and dangerous. How can they deal with love if they're afraid to feel? Pain is meant to wake us up. People try to hide their pain. But they're wrong. Pain is something to carry, like a radio. You feel your strength in the experience of pain. It's all in how you carry it. That's what matters. Pain is a feeling. Your feelings are a part of you. Your own reality. If you feel ashamed of them, and hide them, you're letting society destroy your reality. You should stand up for your right to feel your pain.” ~ Jim Morrison

Almost always it is the fear of being ourselves that brings us to the mirror. ~Antonio Porchia, Voces, 1943, translated from Spanish by W.S. Merwin

There is nothing noble about being superior to some other person. The true nobility is in being superior to your previous self. ~Hindustani Proverb


----------



## Kilgore Trout

“To teach how to live without certainty, and yet without being paralyzed by hesitation, is perhaps the chief thing that philosophy, in our age, can still do for those who study it.” ― Bertrand Russell in The History of Western Philosophy (1945)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The past cannot be changed, but the future is still in your power."
~Hugh White


----------



## Surreal Snake

“I hope the leaving is joyful, and I hope never to return.” 
― Frida Kahlo


----------



## Grac3

"How little we know of what there is to know. I wish that I were going to live a long time instead of going to die today because I have learned much about life in these four days; more, I think than in all other time. I'd like to be an old man to really know. I wonder if you keep on learning or if there is only a certain amount each man can understand. I thought I knew so many things that I know nothing of. I wish there was more time."
―Ernest Hemingway, _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


----------



## cityofcircuits

“I know not how I may seem to others, but to myself I am but a small child wandering upon the vast shores of knowledge, every now and then finding a small bright pebble to content myself with.” 
― Plato


----------



## zallla

*Oscar Wilde: "To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all."*


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Death is a challenge. It tells us not to waste time... It tells us to tell each other right now that we love each other." 
~Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Grac3

“I loved you so much once. I did. More than anything in the whole wide world. Imagine that. What a laugh that is now. Can you believe it? We were so intimate once upon a time I can't believe it now. The memory of being that intimate with somebody. We were so intimate I could puke. I can't imagine ever being that intimate with somebody else. I haven't been.” 
― Raymond Carver, _Where I'm Calling From_​


----------



## Enkidu

"No power in the Verse can stop me"

[Mal, Kaylee] River (Serenity)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"A single act of kindness may have a long trajectory and touch those we will never meet or see. Something that we casually offer may move through a web of connection far beyond ourselves to have effects that we may have never imagined. And so each of us may have left far more behind us than we may ever know."
~Rachel Naomi Remen​


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

"You've been trolled."- Trolls


----------



## sprinkles

"Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put."
~Winston Churchill


----------



## FiNe SiTe

"Every judgment teeters on the brink of error. To claim absolute knowledge is to become monstrous. Knowledge is an unending adventure at the edge of uncertainty." - Frank Herbert


----------



## likeacat

“Everybody has a secret world inside of them. All of the people of the world, I mean everybody. No matter how dull and boring they are on the outside, inside them they've all got unimaginable, magnificent, wonderful, stupid, amazing worlds. Not just one world. Hundreds of them. Thousands maybe.” - Neil Gaiman​


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"To be successful you must accept all challenges that
come your way. You can't accept just the ones you like."
~Mike Gafka


"Challenges are what make life interesting;
overcoming them is what makes life meaningful."
~Joshua Marine


"Life's challenges are not supposed to paralyze you;
they're supposed to help you discover who you are."
~Bernice Johnson


----------



## kaleidoscope

"And the feeling of loneliness creeps up on you with a clumsy elegance only comparable to that of a former pianist taking a seat at the keys once more and finding that, to his dismay, his once so deeply embedded skill no longer dictates the dance his fingers must follow."


----------



## nolla

Talking much about oneself can also be a means to conceal oneself.
_​Friedrich Nietzsche_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“How far you go in life depends on you being tender with the young, compassionate with the aged, sympathetic with the striving and tolerant of the weak and the strong. Because someday in life you will have been all of these.”
~George Washington Carver


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"When we see men of contrary character; we should turn inward and examine ourselves."

~ Confucius


----------



## GotThis

Bessie: Winston, you're drunk!

Churchill: You're right Bessie, and you're ugly. But tomorrow morning, I'll be sober.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars.” 
~Jack Kerouac


----------



## Promethea

“We are the facilitators of our own creative evolution.”

<3 Bill Hicks​


----------



## EbonyTigger

“How wonderful it is that nobody need wait a single moment before starting to improve the world.”
― Anne Frank
"How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on... when in your heart you begin to understand... there is no going back?" - Frodo - Lord of the Rings


----------



## heaveninawildflower

”If you keep saying things are going to be bad, you have a chance of being a prophet.” 
~Isaac B. Singer


----------



## Kilgore Trout

“There are not many persons who know what wonders are opened to them in the stories and visions of their youth; for when as children we learn and dream, we think but half-formed thoughts, and when as men we try to remember, we are dulled and prosaic with the poison of life. But some of us awake in the night with strange phantasms of enchanted hills and gardens, of fountains that sing in the sun, of golden cliffs overhanging murmuring seas, of plains that stretch down to sleeping cities of bronze and stone, and of shadowy companies of heroes that ride caparisoned white horses along the edges of thick forests; and then we know that we have looked back through the ivory gates into that world of wonder which was ours before we were wise and unhappy.” 

― H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The beauty of life is, while we cannot undo what is done, we can see it, understand it, learn from it and change. So that every new moment is spent not in regret, guilt, fear or anger, but in wisdom, understanding and love." 
~ Jennifer Edwards


----------



## Dalien

The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation. What is called resignation is confirmed desperation. From the desperate city you go into the desperate country, and have to console yourself with the bravery of minks and muskrats. A stereotyped but unconscious despair is concealed even under what are called the games and amusements of mankind. There is no play in them, for this comes after work. But it is a characteristic of wisdom not to do desperate things. ~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## heaveninawildflower

‎‎”Never be ashamed of a scar. It simply means you were stronger than whatever tried to hurt you.”
~author unknown


----------



## Planisphere

"Beholding beauty with the eye of the mind, he will be enabled to bring forth, not images of beauty, but realities (for he has hold not of an image but of a reality), and bringing forth and nourishing true virtue to become the friend of God and be immortal, if mortal man may." - Plato, The Symposium


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"One should respect public opinion insofar as is necessary to avoid starvation and keep out of prison, but anything that goes beyond this is voluntary submission to an unnecessary tyranny."

Bertrand Russell


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"If we had no winter, the spring would not be so pleasant; if we did not sometimes taste adversity, prosperity would not be so welcome." 
~Anne Bradstreet


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Most people see what is, and never see what can be."	
~Albert Einstein	

"There is always room in your life for thinking bigger, pushing limits and imagining the impossible." 
~Tony Robbins


"It's never too late to be what you might have been."
~George Elliot


----------



## kaleidoscope

"I’m very much down to earth, just not this earth" - Karl Lagerfeld.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Vision is not enough, it must be combined with venture. It is not enough to stare up the steps, we must step up the stairs."
~Vaclav Havel


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“To love life, to love it even when you have no stomach for it and everything you’ve held dear crumbles like burnt paper in your hands, your throat filled with the silt of it. When grief sits with you, its tropical heat thickening the air, heavy as water more fit for gills than lungs; when grief weights you like your own flesh only more of it, an obesity of grief, you think, How can a body withstand this? Then you hold life like a face between your palms, a plain face, no charming smile, no violet eyes, and you say, yes, I will take you I will love you, again.”
~Ellen Bass


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"You are now at a crossroads. This is your opportunity to make the most important decision you will ever make. Forget your past. Who are you now? Who have you decided you really are now? Don't think about who you have been. Who are you now? Who have you decided to become? Make this decision consciously. Make it carefully. Make it powerfully."
~ Anthony Robbins


----------



## Azure Bass

"Relationships have consequences." - Unknown


----------



## Kilgore Trout

“He who knows not and knows not he knows not: he is a fool - shun him. He who knows not and knows he knows not: he is simple - teach him. He who knows and knows not he knows: he is asleep - wake him. He who knows and knows he knows: he is wise - follow him.”

Proverb


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The most adventurous journey to embark on; is the journey to yourself, the most exciting thing to discover; is who you really are, the most treasured pieces that you can find; are all the pieces of you, the most special portrait you can recognize; is the portrait of your soul.” 
~C. JoyBell C.


----------



## petite libellule

I am tomorrow, or some future day, what I establish today. 
I am today what I established yesterday or some previous day.

James Joyce


----------



## zallla




----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan




----------



## petite libellule

"The books that help you most are those which make you think that most. The hardest way of learning is that of easy reading; but a great book that comes from a great thinker is a ship of thought, deep freighted with truth and beauty."

Pablo Neruda


----------



## Kilgore Trout

“I know we're not saints or virgins or lunatics; we know all the lust and lavatory jokes, and most of the dirty people; we can catch buses and count our change and cross the roads and talk real sentences. But our innocence goes awfully deep, and our discreditable secret is that we don't know anything at all, and our horrid inner secret is that we don't care that we don't.” - Dylan Thomas


----------



## ArthurHawk

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!” - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Planisphere

"For me, romance isn't an over-the-top act. It's someone offering to help and to support me. Or if that person thinks I'm making the wrong decision, he'll tell me. I want him to be honest, because being that honest takes a lot of guts." - An acquaintance of mine

"Life isn't fair." - "Life is what you make of it." - See where I'm going with this?

"Hope is like a treasure, which you cannot carry alone." - Count Pororoca, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The rare moment is not the moment when there is something worth looking at, but the moment when we are capable of seeing." 
-Jospeh Wood Krutch


----------



## Planisphere

"The will is the leader of the passion-nature. The passion-nature pervades and animates the body. The will is first and chief, and the passion-nature is subordinate to it. Therefore I say,-- Maintain firm the will, and do no violence to the passion-nature." - Mencius, Works of Mencius, Book 2, Chapter 2, Paragraph 9


----------



## Azure Bass

“I was a victim of a series of accidents, as are we all.” -Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Brian1

"Under a government which imprisons any unjustly, the true place for a just man is also a prison."-Henry David Thoreau

"Stay Strong"-Paul McCartney on Pussy Riot's imprisonment


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There are moments in our lives where we find ourselves at a crossroads. Afraid, confused, without a roadmap. The choices we make in those moments can define the rest of our days. Of course, when faced with the unknown, most of us choose to turn around and go back. But once in a while, people push on to something better, something found just beyond the pain of going it alone, and just beyond the bravery and courage it takes to let someone in, or give someone a second chance, something beyond the quiet persistence of a dream. Because it's only when you're tested, that you discover who you are, that you discover who you can be. The person you can be does exist, beyond the hard work, faith, belief, and beyond the heartache, and fear of what lies ahead." 
- One Tree Hill


----------



## kaleidoscope

“While I can’t have you, I long for you. I am the kind of person who would miss a train or a plane to meet you for coffee. I’d take a taxi across town to see you for ten minutes. I’d wait outside all night if I thought you would open the door in the morning. If you call me and say ‘Will you…’ my answer is ‘Yes’, before your sentence is out. I spin worlds where we could be together. I dream you. For me, imagination and desire are very close.”


----------



## Paradox1987

"Now I believe I can hear the philosophers protesting that it can only be misery to live in folly, illusion, deception and ignorance, but it isn't -it's human." - Erasmus


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I need someone who believes that the sun will rise again but who does not fear my darkness. Someone who can point out the rocks in my way without making me a child by carrying me. Someone who can stand in thunder and watch the lightning and believe in a rainbow.”
~ Fr Joe Mahoney


----------



## Promethea

"The online typology community is but one of many products of the 21st century's chronic inability to just _be_, they are a label, they _have_ to be, for without it, they aren't anything. _Actually_ being something is hard, it's painful, and isn't always pleasant, but you made it yourself and at the end of the day when the crowd goes home you still stand. Everyone else needs the audience. The crowd goes home and they cease to be. And on some level they know it, and that's why they cling together, not for affinity, love, patriotism, loyalty, or anything remotely admirable. They do it for vanity, and that is all." 
- I'm sure he would want to remain anonymous.


----------



## kaleidoscope

“I am an excitable person who only understands life lyrically, musically, in whom feelings are much stronger as reason. I am so thirsty for the marvelous that only the marvelous has power over me. Anything I can not transform into something marvelous, I let go. Reality doesn't impress me. I only believe in intoxication, in ecstasy, and when ordinary life shackles me, I escape, one way or another. No more walls.” - Anais Nin


----------



## zallla

*Wise people are also humble. There’s really no such thing as someone who is both proud or arrogant _and_ wise.

*Give thanks for what you are now, and keep fighting for what you want to be tomorrow. _Fernanda Miramontes-Landeros_

*The secret to happiness in your work is to find a job in which your neurosis is constructive. _Jeanne LaMont, MD_

*Have a heart that never hardens, a temper that never tires, a touch that never hurts. _Charles Dickens_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The most important things are the hardest to say. They are the things you get ashamed of, because words diminish them — words shrink things that seemed limitless when they were in your head to no more than living size when they’re brought out. But it’s more than that, isn’t it? The most important things lie too close to wherever your secret heart is buried, like landmarks to a treasure your enemies would love to steal away. And you may make revelations that cost you dearly only to have people look at you in a funny way, not understanding what you’ve said at all, or why you thought it was so important that you almost cried while you were saying it. That’s the worst, I think. When the secret stays locked within not for want of a tellar but for want of an understanding ear.” 
—Stephen King


----------



## cara_cara

snowangel said:


> “The most important things are the hardest to say. They are the things you get ashamed of, because words diminish them — words shrink things that seemed limitless when they were in your head to no more than living size when they’re brought out. But it’s more than that, isn’t it? The most important things lie too close to wherever your secret heart is buried, like landmarks to a treasure your enemies would love to steal away. And you may make revelations that cost you dearly only to have people look at you in a funny way, not understanding what you’ve said at all, or why you thought it was so important that you almost cried while you were saying it. That’s the worst, I think. When the secret stays locked within not for want of a tellar but for want of an understanding ear.”
> —Stephen King



when someone understands this about me, I am theirs forever.... /sigh


----------



## Azure Bass

All personal achievement starts in the mind of the individual. Your personal achievement starts in your mind. The first step is to know exactly what your problem, goal or desire is.
W. Clement Stone

Have the courage to say no. Have the courage to face the truth. Do the right thing because it is right. These are the magic keys to living your life with integrity.
W. Clement Stone

Bondage is - subjection to external influences and internal negative thoughts and attitudes.
W. Clement Stone


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The greatest battles of life are fought out daily in the silent chambers of the soul.”
 ~David O. McKay


----------



## Enkidu

Hard is it to die, because our delicate flesh doth shrink back from the worm it will not feel, and from that unknown which the winding-sheet doth curtain from our view. But harder still, to my fancy, would it be to live on, green in the leaf and fair, but dead and rotten at the core, and feel that other secret worm of recollection gnawing ever at the heart.

Sir H. Rider Haggard


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The chief beauty about time is that you cannot waste it in advance. The next year, the next day, the next hour are lying ready for you, as perfect, as unspoiled, as if you had never wasted or misapplied a single moment in all your life. You can turn over a new leaf every hour if you choose.” 
~Arnold Bennett


----------



## Planisphere

"If you lived in a society where individuals were routinely sacrificed for the greater good, then your quality of life,﻿ as a member of that society, would be higher. But you, as an individual, would never be safe." - My history professor


----------



## kaleidoscope

_Love is merely a madness, and, I tell you, deserves as well a dark house and a whip as madmen do; and the reason why they are not so punished and cured is that the lunacy is so ordinary that the whippers are in love too._
_
_


----------



## Planisphere

"The things people want most cause them the most suffering." - _Following the Buddha's Footsteps_, San Francisco State University


----------



## Death Persuades

In the end, you are exactly what you are.
Put on a wig with a million curls,
put the highest heeled boots on your feet,
yet you remain in the end just what you are.

-Mephistopheles


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“If you want to succeed in your life, remember this phrase. The past does not equal the future. Because you failed yesterday; or all day today, or a moment ago, or for the last six months; the last 16 years, or the last fifty years of life doesn’t mean anything…All that matters is what are you going to do, Right Now.”
~Anthony Robbins


----------



## zethry

"I choose feeding myself joy over beating myself up.” --Buddy Wakefield


----------



## WildeGreen

Practice Charity without holding in mind any conceptions about charity, charity after all is just a word.

_Diamond Sutra_
The Dharma Bums, Jack Kerouac


----------



## Promethea

"A monopoly on the means of communication may define a ruling elite more precisely than the celebrated Marxian formula of monopoly in the means of production."
- Robert Anton Wilson


----------



## mushr00m

_Life is not always a bunch of roses, sometimes you get a few pricks_

Made up.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“We are torn between nostalgia for the familiar and an urge for the foreign and strange. As often as not, we are homesick most for the places we have never known.”
~Carson McCullers


----------



## Planisphere

"A round man cannot be expected to fit in a square hole right away. He must have time to modify his shape." - Samuel Clemens

(which reminds me of that Human Tetris show in Japan; I laugh every time)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“You can be the most beautiful person in the world and everybody sees light and rainbows when they look at you, but if you yourself don’t know it, all of that doesn’t even matter. Every second that you spend on doubting your worth, every moment that you use to criticize yourself; is a second of your life wasted, is a moment of your life thrown away. It’s not like you have forever, so don’t waste any of your seconds, don’t throw even one of your moments away.”
C. JoyBell C.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I love unmade beds. I love when people are drunk and crying and cannot be anything but honest in that moment. I love the look in people’s eyes when they realize they’re in love. I love the way people look when they first wake up and they’ve forgotten their surroundings. I love the gasp people take when their favorite character dies. I love when people close their eyes and drift to somewhere in the clouds. I fall in love with people and their honest moments all the time. I fall in love with their breakdowns and their smeared makeup and their daydreams. Honesty is just too beautiful to ever put into words.”
- Unknown


----------



## Planisphere

"I think it's important to listen to the people that know us best. Because if you do, you might get to rock." - J.D., Scrubs - "My Half-Acre"


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“She loved the sea for its storms alone, cared for vegetation only when it grew here and there among ruins. She had to extract a kind of personal advantage from things and she rejected as useless everything that promised no immediate gratification — for her temperament was more sentimental than artistic, and what she was looking for was emotions, not scenery.” 
~Gustave Flaubert


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"Giving up false speech he becomes a speaker of truth, reliable, trustworthy, dependable, he does not deceive the world. Giving up malicious speech he does not repeat there what he has heard here nor does he repeat here what he has heard there in order to cause variance between people. He reconciles those who are divided and brings closer together those who are already friends. Harmony is his joy, harmony is his delight, harmony is his love; it is the motive of his speech. Giving up harsh speech his speech is blameless, pleasing to the ear, agreeable, going to the heart, urbane, liked by most. Giving up idle chatter he speaks at the right time, what is correct, to the point, about Dhamma and about discipline. He speaks words worth being treasured up, seasonable, reasonable, well defined and to the point."

From the Five Precepts of Buddhism


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Conquering any difficulty always gives one a secret joy, for it means pushing back a boundary-line and adding to one's liberty." 
-Henri Frederic Amiel


----------



## Michael Nihil

While there's life, there's hope. 
- Marcus Tullius Cicero 
​


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“It's often just enough to be with someone. I don't need to touch them. Not even talk. A feeling passes between you both. You're not alone.” 
~Marilyn Monroe


----------



## cinnabon

ImminentThunder said:


> “So many people are shut up tight inside themselves like boxes, yet they would open up, unfolding quite wonderfully, if only you were interested in them.”
> - Sylvia Plath


that's you, @violetta!! perfectly actually. thank you ImminentThunder :] it's beautiful!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The truth is, unless you let go, unless you forgive yourself, unless you forgive the situation, unless you realize that that situation is over, you cannot move forward.”
~Steve Maraboli


----------



## Planisphere

Scrubs, Season 5 Episode 10 "Her Story II"

Julie: So what do we do now?
J.D.: ... I feel good about this... I feel like you and I can go the distance.
Julie: Actually, um, I meant 'what do you want to order from takeout for dinner'.
J.D.: ... So you really don't think about that kind of stuff?
Julie: J.D., I'm only 23. I don't even know if I want any of that stuff, and certainly not for the next 5 or 10 years.
J.D.: You know what? ... I have a feeling this conversation goes down a really bad road. Why don't we just say we're never going to talk about it ever again? Okay?
J.D.: ... so you really feel that way?
*the next day*
J.D.: And here I am again. I can't believe I broke up with her. Why do I keep doing this?!
Turk: ... You broke up with her for a real reason.

-----

This just reminds me of the most recent conversation with the INxx I've known almost all my life. We haven't spoken much since. Never had an unofficial breakup before, but there's a first time for everything.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“When did we see each other face-to-face? Not until you saw into my cracks and I saw into yours. Before that, we were just looking at ideas of each other, like looking at your window shade but never seeing inside. But once the vessel cracks, the light can get in. The light can get out.” 
~John Green


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

_“If you want a vision of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face - forever.”__ - George Orwell_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“‘What’ and ‘if’ are two words as non-threatening as words can be. But put them together side by side and they have the power to haunt you for the rest of your life. What if? What if? What if?"
~Letters to Juliet


----------



## Kilgore Trout

George Carlin:

"When you're born into this world, you're given a ticket to the freak show. If you're born in America you get a front row seat."


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There are many who are living far below their possibilities because they are continually handing over their individualities to others. Do you want to be a power in the world? Then be yourself." 
~Ralph Waldo Trine


----------



## gatsby

"There was a child went forth every day,
And the first object he look'd upon, that object he became,
And that object became part of him for the day or a certain part of the day,
Or for many years or stretching cycles of years." --Walt Whitman

And @snowangel awesome John Green quote! He and Paper Towns were part of what convinced me to read Leaves of Grass, which is where the above quote comes from.


----------



## Brian1

The S-word. This is from The Second City Backstage at the World's Greatest Comedy Theatre. It's referencing the first time profanity entered the stage

"Ahab" of Second City "The lights come up on two men standing on opposite sides of the stage,each miming a boat's steering wheel."

Man 1: "Ahoy there."
Man2: "Ahoy there. Who be ye?"
Man 1: "I be Captain Ahab of the good ship Pequod. Have ya seen anything of a great white whale?"
Man 2: "Aye. About three days back. We killed it."
"(Ahab snaps fingers while mouthing "shit," and the lights go out.)"


----------



## VesperHale

"What can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence."
-Christopher Hitchens


----------



## Michael Nihil

There is nothing in the world more shameful than establishing one's self on lies and fables. 
- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 
​


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"In the mirror of reality, of the unbeautiful world, it is hardly reassuring and requires much strength of character to look and see oneself."
~Arthur Miller


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE

"To do anything in this world worth doing, we must not stand back shivering and thinking of the cold and danger, but jump in, and scramble through as well as we can."
— Robert Cushing


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Lacryma

“But I didn't understand then. That I could hurt somebody so badly she would never recover. That a person can, just by living, damage another human being beyond repair.” 
― Haruki Murakami


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There is no limit to what you can imagine. And with commitment, with effort, what you can imagine you can become. Put your mind to work for you. Believe that you can do it. The world will tell you that you can't. Yet, in your belief you'll find the strength, you'll find the ability, to do it anyway." 
~Ralph Marston


----------



## Laguna

"A patronizing disposition always has its meaner side." -George Eliot


----------



## heaveninawildflower

‎"Act as if what you do makes a difference. It does." 
~William James


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Some people never go crazy, What truly horrible lives they must live." - Charles Bukowski.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"And once the storm is over, you won’t remember how you made it through, how you managed to survive. You won’t even be sure whether the storm is really over. But one thing is certain. When the storm is over, you won’t be the same person who walked in. That’s what this storm is all about."
~Haruki Marakumi


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Nothing haunts us like the things we don't say.”
~Mitch Albom


----------



## Plaxico

"Self-help (the industry) is bull****"

~Some guy on YouTube.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"There is the type of man who has great contempt for "immediacy," who tries to cultivate his interiority, base his pride on something deeper and inner, create a distance between himself and the average man. Kierkegaard calls this type of man the "introvert." He is a little more concerned with what it means to be a person, with individuality and uniqueness. He enjoys solitude and with*draws periodically to reflect, perhaps to nurse ideas about his secret self, what it might be. This, after all is said and done, is the only real problem of life, the only worthwhile preoccupation of man: What is one's true talent, his secret gift, his authentic vocation? In what way is one truly unique, and how can he express this uniqueness, give it form, dedicate it to something beyond himself? How can the person take his private inner being, the great mystery that he feels at the heart of himself, his emotions, his yearnings and use them to live more distinctively, to enrich both himself and mankind with the peculiar quality of his talent? In adolescence, most of us throb with this dilemma, expressing it either with words and thoughts or with simple numb pain and longing. But usually life suck us up into standardized activities. The social hero-system into which we are born marks out paths for our heroism, paths to which we conform, to which we shape ourselves so that we can please others, become what they expect us to be. And instead of working our inner secret we gradually cover it over and forget it, while we become purely external men, playing successfully the standardized hero-game into which we happen to fall by accident, by family connection, by reflex patriotism, or by the simple need to eat and the urge to procreate.

After all, Kierkegaard was hardly a disinterested scientist. He gave his psychological description because he had a glimpse of freedom for man. He was a theorist of the open personality, of human possibility. In this pursuit, present-day psychiatry lags far behind him. Kierkegaard had no easy idea of what "health" is. But he knew what it was not: it was not normal adjustment—anything but that, as he has taken such excruciating analytical pains to show us. To be a "normal cultural man" is, for Kierkegaard, to be sick—whether one knows it or not: "there is such a thing as fictitious health." Nietzsche later put the same thought: "Are there perhaps —a question for psychiatrists—neuroses of health?" But Kierkegaard not only posed the question, he also answered it. If health is not "cultural normality," then it must refer to something else, must point beyond man's usual situation, his habitual ideas. Mental health, in a word, is not typical, but ideal-typical. It is something far beyond man, something to be achieved, striven for, something that leads man beyond himself. The "healthy" person, the true individual, the self-realized soul, the "real" man, is the one who has transcended himself.

How does one transcend himself; how does he open himself to new possibility? By realizing the truth of his situation, by dispelling the lie of his character, by breaking his spirit out of its conditioned prison. The enemy, for Kierkegaard as for Freud, is the Oedipus complex. The child has built up strategies and techniques for keep*ing his self-esteem in the face of the terror of his situation. These techniques become an armor that hold the person prisoner. The very defenses that he needs in order to move about with self-con*fidence and self-esteem become his life-long trap. In order to transcend himself he must break down that which he needs in order to live. Like Lear he must throw off all his "cultural lendings" and stand naked in the storm of life. Kierkegaard had no illusions about man's urge to freedom. He knew how comfortable people were in*side the prison of their character defenses. Like many prisoners they are comfortable in their limited and protected routines, and the idea of a parole into the wide world of chance, accident, and choice terrifies them." 

Ernest Becker


----------



## Surreal Snake

Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars. 
Khalil Gibran


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"It is a luxury to be understood."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## SargeMaximus

"There's a concept I find completely inspiring: to be brought up with freedom from fear." - Cate Blanchett

Love that quote, and I'll go one step further to say that I find it completely inspiring to _live_ without fear.


----------



## Brian1

Forget about it Jake, it's Chinatown-officer to Jake Gittes. 

This is inspired by the recent,two seconds ago, towing of a vehicle, that was actually hired to do some work in my complex. I started out in an aggressor witness to the whole incident, pointing out to the driver of the towing vehicle despite the signs, "where do you think hired workers are going to park", but quickly faded into helpless witness as I left the scene to go do some stuff before coming back out. Watched as the police came, saw the predator towing truck turn into prey caught in its own trap, me hoping justice would prevail. No such luck, they towed the hired construction vehicle away. I'm sure the towing company won't hear the end of this, especially when the police are called, but I can't be too sure.


----------



## dreamermiki

_"We focus so much on the fact that the person’s not here anymore, but that’s not the point. A hundred years from now, all of us will be gone. What good does crying and talking about how much you miss a person do? It just makes you more sad. We’re all temporary—might as well make the best of it. " -- Helen Frances Kelleher // 'Keeping Things Whole'
_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Loneliness does not come from having no people about one, but from being unable to communicate the things that seem important to oneself, or from holding certain views which others find inadmissible."
~Carl Jung


----------



## Foibleful

I love quotes! Here's a funny one I enjoy:

When I buy cookies I just eat four and throw the rest away. But first I spray them with Raid so I won’t dig them out all the garbage later. Be careful, though, because that Raid really doesn’t taste that bad. ~ Janette Barber


----------



## SargeMaximus

snowangel said:


> "Loneliness does not come from having no people about one, but from being unable to communicate the things that seem important to oneself, or from holding certain views which others find inadmissible."
> ~Carl Jung


Love Jung, thank you for this!


----------



## TrialByFire

_Man could hold the universe in his palm, if only he could learn to unclench his fist."_


----------



## Sinistra Manus

"To tread a new path is to reap the unvisited fruits along the journey."


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The unexamined life is not worth living.” 
~Socrates


----------



## Kwaran

Don't live as the echo, but thrive as the sound.
Converge - Sparrow's Fall


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Oma teaches the true nature of man is decided in the battle between the conscious mind and the desires of the subconscious," - Shifu from Stargate SG-1 Episode: "Absolute Power"


----------



## Foibleful

You can't make footprints in the sand of time if you're sitting on your butt. And who wants to make buttprints in the sands of time? 

~Robert Moawad


----------



## Lycrester

“A woman's love is quick to turn into a passion for revenge--an obsession that becomes an endless river of blood, flowing on from generation to generation.” - *Fumiko Enchi*


----------



## Planisphere

"From childhood's hour I have not been. As others were, I have not seen. As others saw, I could not awaken. My heart to joy at the same tone. And all I loved, I loved alone." - Edgar Allan Poe, "Alone"


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"One need not be a chamber to be haunted, 
One need not be a house;
The brain has corridors surpassing
Material place."
~Emily Dickinson


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

There's zero correlation between being the _best_ talker and _having_ the _best ideas_. -Susan Cain


----------



## heaveninawildflower

.....


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men." - John F. Kennedy


----------



## Planisphere

"We're born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love and friendship can we create the illusion for the moment that we're not alone." - Orson Welles


----------



## Michael Nihil

"It's like the fuckin' regularness of life is too fuckin' hard for me or somethin'." - Christopher Moltisanti


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Things don't go wrong and break your heart so you can become bitter and give up. They happen to break you down and build you up so you can be all that you were intended to be.” 
~Charles Jones

"What defines us is how we rise after falling."
~Maid in Manhattan


----------



## passionista

"Life is tough, that's a given.When you stand up, you're gonna be shoved back down.When you're down, you're gonna be stepped on. My advice to you doesn't come with a lot of bells and whistles. It's no secret, you'll fall down, you stumble, you get pushed, you land square on your face. And every time that happens, you get back on your feet. You get up just as fast as you can, no matter how many times you need to do it. Remember this, success has been and continues to be defined as getting up one more time than you've been knocked down.If experience has taught me anything, it's that nothing is free and living ain't easy. Life is hard, real hard, incredibly hard. You fail more often than you win, nobody is handing you anything.It's up to you to puff up your chest, stretch your neck and overcome all that is difficult, the nasty, the mean, the unfair.You want more than what you've now, PROVE IT!You want beat the very best out there that is, get out there and earn it!Once you decide that, you'll know where it is you want to be, then you won't stop pushing forward until you get there! That's how winners are made. At the end of the day, success is what we all want.We all wanna win, and the race will be won. There is no question about that. So c'mon, get out on top, run faster, dream bigger, live better than you ever have before. This is in you. You can do this. Do it for yourself. Prove it to yourself!"


----------



## passionista

snowangel said:


> “Things don't go wrong and break your heart so you can become bitter and give up. They happen to break you down and build you up so you can be all that you were intended to be.”
> ~Charles Jones
> 
> "What defines us is how we rise after falling."
> ~Maid in Manhattan


I LOVE these quotes!!! My ex-boyfriend came over to have lunch with me yesterday and it was amazing to see how we had both changed in the time that we didn't see each other. We broke up in the Fall of 2009 and severed all contact. We speak quite often now and I was so happy to be able to share news about my new boyfriend and have him share news about his new girlfriend. We laughed because it really seems that the people we've found now are so similar to him and I (and the relationship we had before), but better. The little details that were "lacking" or "missing" are in these other people.


----------



## Surreal Snake

"I fear the day that technology will surpass our human interaction.The world will have a generation of idiots".Albert Einstein


----------



## Lacryma

I laughed. “You’re too young to be so … pessimistic,” I said, using the English word.
“Pessi-what?”
“Pessimistic. It means looking only at the dark side of things.”
“Pessimistic … pessimistic …” She repeated the English to herself over and over, and then she looked up at me with a fierce glare. “I’m only sixteen,” she said, “and I don’t know much about the world, but I do know one thing for sure. If I’m pessimistic, then the adults in this world who are not pessimistic are a bunch of idiots.” 
― Haruki Murakami, The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"I don't have to attend every argument I'm invited to." 
~Author Unknown


----------



## Foibleful

snowangel said:


> "I don't have to attend every argument I'm invited to."
> ~Author Unknown


I love that one!


----------



## differentworld

*Sometimes people built up walls 
not to keep others away 
but to see who cares enough 
to tear them down.*​


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"Is there anything more beautiful than a beautiful, beautiful flamingo, flying across in front of a beautiful sunset? And he's carrying a beautiful rose in his beak, and also he's carrying a very beautiful painting with his feet. And also, you're drunk."

Jack Handy


----------



## Azure Bass

"Discouragement is not the absence of adequacy but the absence of courage. " - Neal A. Maxwell


----------



## Paradox1987

"In historic events the so-called great men are labels giving names to events, and like labels they have the smallest connection with the event itself.

Every act of theirs, which appears to them an act of their own will, is in an historical sense involuntary, and is related to the whole course of history and predestined from eternity." - Count Leo N. Tolstoy (_War and Peace_)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“When despair for the world grows in me and I wake in the night at the least sound in fear of what my life and my children's lives may be, I go and lie down where the wood drake rests in his beauty on the water, and the great heron feeds. I come into the peace of wild things who do not tax their lives with forethought of grief. I come into the presence of still water. And I feel above me the day-blind stars waiting with their light. For a time I rest in the grace of the world, and am free.” 
~Wendell Berry


----------



## cityofcircuits

"Poets and Pigs aren't appreciated until after they're dead." - Woody Paige


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The moment that you left me, my heart was split in two; one side was filled with memories; the other side died with you. I often lay awake at night when the world is fast asleep; and take a walk down memory lane with tears upon my check. Remembering you is easy, I do it everyday; but missing you is a heartache that never goes away. I hold you tightly within my heart and there you will remain; you see life has gone on without you, but will never be the same."
~Author Unknown

“The heart of grief, its most difficult challenge, is not ‘letting go’ of those who have died, but instead making the transition from loving in presence to loving in separation.”
~Thomas Attig


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Work, therefore, to be able to say to every harsh appearance, 'You are but an appearance, and not absolutely the thing you appear to be.' " - The Good Book (Book of "Wisdom" 7:12)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Memories are what warm you up from the inside. But they're also what tear you apart.” 
~Haruki Murakami


----------



## Planisphere

"He who abandons a chest of books, his name will not endure." - Tjel, _Instructions of Dua-Khety, (_Instructions of Dua-Khety)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Sometimes people don’t want to hear the truth because they don’t want their illusions destroyed."
~Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## SargeMaximus

"There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man; true nobility is being superior to your former self."
- Ernest Hemingway


----------



## heaveninawildflower

You're unwilling to go out on a limb because it just might break underneath you. 
You know what your problem is? If you never go out on that limb, you're missing one hell of a view.
~Jodi Picoult


----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## Ebertdp

*philosophy of morality*



Kilgore Trout said:


> "Philosophists sometimes speak of us having two selves – the higher self, which is spiritual, and the lower self which is merely psychic – the ego. Therefore the problem of life is to make the one self – the higher one - take charge of the lower as a rider takes charge of a horse. But the problem that constantly arises is – how do you know that what you think is your higher self, isn’t really your lower self in disguise. When a thief is robbing a house and the police enter on the ground floor, the thief goes up to the second floor, and when the police follow up the stairs the thief goes higher and higher until at last he gets out at the rooftop. And in the same way, when one really feels oneself to be the lower self that is to be a separate ego, and then the moralists come along – they are of course the police – and say ‘you are not to be selfish’ – then the ego dissembles and he tries to pretend that he is a good person after all. Therefore one of the ways of doing this is for the ego to say – ‘I believe I have a higher self.’ And I would say why do you believe that? Do you know the higher self? ‘No if I knew it I would behave differently. But I am trying to get there.’ Well why are you trying to get there? ‘Well then the police wouldn’t come around. Then the moralists wouldn’t preach at me. And I could feel I was doing my duty, behaving as a proper member of society.’ But all this is a great phony front. If you don’t know that there is a higher self and you believe that there is one, on who’s authority do you believe this? You say well such and such a teacher – Buddha, Jesus, or whomever said that we have a higher self. And I believe it. Catholics sometimes say they believe their religion because they are told to, and they have to be obedient. The Baltimore catechism starts out – we are bound to believe that there is but one god, father almighty – creator of the heaven and earth etc. And they make jokes about the Protestants and say they don’t have real authority in the protestant church because everybody interprets the bible according to his own opinion. But we have an authoritative interpretation of the bible.
> 
> However this always screens out the fact that, it is fundamentally a matter of your own opinion that you accept the authority of the church to interpret the bible. You cannot escape, in all matter of belief, from opinion. In other words, it must become clear to you that you yourself create all the authorities you accept. And if you create them, in order to dissimulate, in order to pretend that your motivations and your character are different, that you would like them to be different, this is the same old principle of the separate self trying to improve itself so that it will live longer or survive in the spiritual world, or attain the riches and progress of enlightenment, and the whole thing is phony. So in Zen, a duality between a higher self and a lower self is not made. Because if you believe in the higher self, this is a simple trick of the lower self. If you believe that there is no really lower self, there is only the higher self but that somehow or other the higher self has to shine through, the very fact that you think it has to shine through still gives validity to the existence of a lower self. If you think you have a lower self, or an ego to get rid of, then you fight against it, nothing strengthens the delusion that it exists more than that."
> 
> ~ Alan Watts



a summary is Dragon Ball Z or Jesus e.g. saul


----------



## Planisphere

"In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move." - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Lacryma

“But even so, every now and then I would feel a violent stab of loneliness. The very water I drink, the very air I breathe, would feel like long, sharp needles. The pages of a book in my hands would take on the threatening metallic gleam of razor blades. I could hear the roots of loneliness creeping through me when the world was hushed at four o'clock in the morning.” 
― Haruki Murakami


----------



## Nightshade

_"Silence is the true friend that never betrays."_ 
~ Confucius


----------



## Dauntless

NovaStar said:


> "In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move." - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I needed to be.
Douglas Adams
English humorist & science fiction novelist (1952 - 2001)


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Reading quotes just makes me feel so happy and fulfilled.

"Those who say they can, and those who say they can't, are both usually right." - Confucius


----------



## Protagoras

"What, then, is truth? A mobile army of metaphors, metonyms, antropomorphisms - in short, a sum of human relations which have been enhanched, transposed, and embellished poetically and rhetorically, and which after long use seem firm, canonical, and obligatory to a people: truths are illusions of which one has forgotten that this is what they are; metaphors which have been worn out and which have lost their sensuous power; coins which have lost their pictures and now matter only as metal, no longer as coins." -_Friedrich Nietzsche_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I find television very educating. Every time somebody turns on the set, I go into the other room and read a book.” 
~Groucho Marx


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Man's task is to become conscious of the contents that press upward from the unconscious." - Carl G. Jung 
​


----------



## Helios

"Among those who dislike oppression are those who like to oppress." -Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"If people refuse to look at you in a new light and they can only see you for what you were, only see you for the mistakes you've made, if they don't realize that you are not your mistakes, then they have to go." 
~Steve Marboli


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"What I must do is all that concerns me, not what the people think. This rule, equally arduous in actual and in intellectual life, may serve for the whole distinction between greatness and meanness. It is the harder because you will always find those who think they know what is your duty better than you know it. It is easy in the world to live after the world’s opinion; it is easy in solitude to live after our own; but the great man is he who in the midst of the crowd keeps with perfect sweetness the independence of solitude."
 ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Perhaps

La Vérité, c’est l’interprétation que chacun se fait de chaque chose. 


(The truth is everyone’s own interpretation of everything.)


-Vivien Bourrié


----------



## mimesis

*.
La vérité je crois n'a qu'un visage : celui d'un démenti violent.*

'I believe that truth has only one face: that of a violent contradiction.'

*Georges Bataille
**.

*​


----------



## adacis

"Should I kill myself, or have a cup of coffee?"
-Albert Camus


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The common eye sees only the outside of things, and judges by that, but the seeing eye pierces through and reads the heart and the soul, finding there capacities which the outside didn’t indicate or promise, and which the other kind couldn’t detect.” 
~Mark Twain


----------



## SargeMaximus

“It is the set of the sails, not the direction of the wind that determines which way we will go.” - Jim Rohn


----------



## SargeMaximus

"I can't help it. I'm a greedy slob; it's my _hobby_."- Daffy Duck


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Every day we slaughter our finest impulses. That is why we get a heartache when we read those lines written by the hand of a master and recognize them as our own, as the tender shoots which we stifled because we lacked the faith to believe in our own powers, our own criterion of truth and beauty. Every man, when he gets quiet, when he becomes desperately honest with himself, is capable of uttering profound truths. We all derive from the same source. there is no mystery about the origin of things. We are all part of creation, all kings, all poets, all musicians; we have only to open up, only to discover what is already there.”
~Henry Miller


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Always bear in mind that your own resolution to succeed is more important than any other
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## adacis

"I felt, that night, on that stage, under that skull, incredibly close to everything in the universe, but also extremely alone. I wondered, for the first time in my life, if life was worth all the work it took to live. What exactly made it worth it? What’s so horrible about being dead forever, and not feeling anything, and not even dreaming? What’s so great about feeling and dreaming?"
-Jonathan Safran Foer, _Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close_


----------



## Laguna

"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea."~Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Formal education will make you a living; self-education will make you a fortune."
~Jim Rohn


----------



## SargeMaximus

“Fresh air makes me throw up. I can't handle it. I'd rather be around three Denobili cigars blowing in my face all night.”
-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Lacryma

I want to go places and see people. I want my mind to grow. I want to live where things happen on a big scale. 

— F. Scott Fitzgerald, The Ice Palace


----------



## adacis

"Two people can sleep in the same bed and still be alone when they close their eyes."
-Haruki Murakami, _​Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_


----------



## Azure Bass

“Question."
"Yes," Candace asked expectantly, eyes fixed on the dark street ahead.
"Have you ever had to chose sides between a friend and a boyfriend?"
Candace nodded.
"Which side are you suppose to pick?"
"The right one."
"What if they're both right?"
"They're not."
"But they are," Melody insisted. "That's the problem."
"No." Candace slowly rolled past a police cruiser. "They both think they're right. But who do you think is right? Which side represents the thing you think is worth fighting for?"
Melody glanced out the window as though she was expecting the answer to be revealed on a neighbor's lawn. Every house except hers had the lights turned off. "I dunno."
"You do," Candace insisted. "You just don't have the courage to be honest with yourself. Because then you'd have to do the thing you don't want to do, and you hate doing anything that's hard. Which is why you gave up singing and why you have no life and why you've always been a -"
"Um okay! Can we get back to the part where you were sounding like Oprah?"
"I'm just saying, Melly, what would you do if you weren't afraid? That's your answer. That's your side." She turned into the circular driveway and put the SUV in PARK. "And if you don't choose it, you're lying to yourself and everyone around you." She opened the door and grabbed her purse. "Oprah out!"
The door slammed behind her.” 
― Lisi Harrison, Monster High

“Why live a life without doing what you want? That’s just a recipe for a life of misery.”
— Vincent Brooks, from Catherine


----------



## Lacryma

All human beings by nature stretch themselves out toward knowing. A sign of this is our love of the senses; for even apart from their use, they are loved on their own account, and above all the rest, the one through the eyes. For not only in order that we might act, but even when we are not going to act at all, we prefer seeing, one might say, as against everything else. And the cause is that, among the senses, this one most of all makes us discover things, and makes evident many differences. 
- Aristotle


----------



## Lacryma

“Don’t allow your wounds to transform you into someone you’re not.” 

— Paulo Coelho


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Wanting something is not enough. You must hunger for it. Your motivation must be absolutely compelling in order to overcome the obstacles that will invariably come your way.”
~Les Brown


----------



## Azure Bass

“Why do you go away? So that you can come back. So that you can see the place you came from with new eyes and extra colors. And the people there see you differently, too. Coming back to where you started is not the same as never leaving.” 
― Terry Pratchett, A Hat Full of Sky (Discworld, #32)

“The biggest adventure you can ever take is to live the life of your dreams.” 
― Oprah Winfrey


----------



## adacis

"In the midst of winter, I found there was, within me, an invincible summer. And that makes me happy. For it says that no matter how hard the world pushes against me, within me, there’s something stronger – something better, pushing right back."
-Albert Camus, _​The Stranger_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Life is either a daring adventure or nothing. To keep our faces toward change and behave like free spirits in the presence of fate is strength undefeatable.” 
~Helen Keller


----------



## adacis

"The truth is out there--and it's got bloody great teeth."
-Warren Ellis


----------



## Azure Bass

"Someone asked me the other day if I believe in conspiracies. Well, sure. Here's one. It's called the political system. It is nothing if not a giant conspiracy to rob, trick and subjugate the population." - Jeffrey Tucker


----------



## Azure Bass

"Gets some friends that can teach you the unwritten or you can learn it all in the school of hard knocks." - random person from a random internet article on how screwed the generation Y and beyond is.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The most important thing in communication is to hear what isn't being said." 
~Peter F. Drucker


----------



## pepsivanilla93

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our Light, not our Darkness, that most frightens us." -Marianne Williamson
​


----------



## Helios

"Inside every cynical person, there is a disappointed idealist."- George Carlin


----------



## Planisphere

"The Perfect Man uses his mind like a mirror — going after nothing, welcoming nothing, responding but not storing. Therefore he can win out over things and not hurt himself." - Zhuangzi, _Book of Zhuangzi_


----------



## Azure Bass

"The words that a father speaks to his children in the privacy of home are not heard by the world, but, as in whispering galleries, they are clearly heard at the end, and by posterity." Jean Paul Richter

:sad:

Get around people who have something of value to share with you. Their impact will continue to have a significant effect on your life long they have departed. - Jim Rohn

People will sit up and take notice of you if you will sit up and take notice of what makes them sit up and take notice. - Frank Romer


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Close some doors. Not because of pride, incapacity, or arrogance, but simply because they no longer lead somewhere.”
~Paul Coelho


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"If you can't fly then run, if you can't run then walk, if you can't walk then crawl, but whatever you do you have to keep moving forward."
~Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Planisphere

"Nowadays, people know the price of everything and the value of nothing." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"It is the possibility that keeps me going, and though you may call me a dreamer or a fool or any other thing, I believe that anything is possible." 
~Nicholas Sparks


----------



## SargeMaximus

“A friend is someone who knows all about you and still loves you.” 
― Elbert Hubbard


----------



## leftbanke

"If you are going through hell, keep going." _
Winston Churchill_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived. I did not wish to live what was not life, living is so dear; nor did I wish to practise resignation, unless it was quite necessary. I wanted to live deep and suck out all the marrow of life, to live so sturdily and Spartan - like as to put to rout all that was not life, to cut a broad swath and shave close, to drive life into a corner, and reduce it to its lowest terms, and, if it proved to be mean, why then to get the whole and genuine meanness of it, and publish its meanness to the world; or if it were sublime, to know it by experience, and be able to give a true account of it in my next excursion.”
~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## leftbanke

_Why are some people sensitive and others not? Well, for some reason, nature decided that 20% of the population are going to be highly sensitive and 80% not-highly-sensitive._
_Some researchers say it’s because we highly sensitive see more details and “feel” when something is about to go wrong and can warn the others. We see and feel when someone in the group is feeling ill much faster than the not-highly-sensitive. We highly sensitive say: “Wait, let’s think about this for a minute” before making a decision. Even among animals there are 20% that are highly sensitive and takes up details and vibrations on a higher level. That is needed in the herd for their survival._
_Yes, we might carry a bigger (and a very heavy) burden compared to those who are not-highly-sensitive, but we’re here on planet earth for a reason. We are *not* flawed, we are here to balance the world even if we’re only 20% of the population._


----------



## Panoramiq

leftbanke said:


> _Why are some people sensitive and others not? Well, for some reason, nature decided that 20% of the population are going to be highly sensitive and 80% not-highly-sensitive._
> _Some researchers say it’s because we highly sensitive see more details and “feel” when something is about to go wrong and can warn the others. We see and feel when someone in the group is feeling ill much faster than the not-highly-sensitive. We highly sensitive say: “Wait, let’s think about this for a minute” before making a decision. Even among animals there are 20% that are highly sensitive and takes up details and vibrations on a higher level. That is needed in the herd for their survival._
> _Yes, we might carry a bigger (and a very heavy) burden compared to those who are not-highly-sensitive, but we’re here on planet earth for a reason. We are *not* flawed, we are here to balance the world even if we’re only 20% of the population._




Sentiments Are Not Stones, They Are Like Rose Flowers

"There are three layers of the human individual: his physiology, the body; his psychology, the mind; and his being, his eternal self. Love can exist on all the three planes, but its qualities will be different. On the plane of physiology, body, it is simply sexuality. You can call it love, because the word love seems to be poetic, beautiful. But ninety-nine percent of people are calling their sex, love. Sex is biological, physiological. Your chemistry, your hormones – everything material is involved in it… 

"Only one percent of people know a little bit deeper. Poets, painters, musicians, dancers, singers have a sensitivity that they can feel beyond the body. They can feel the beauties of the mind, the sensitivities of the heart, because they live on that plane themselves. But a musician, a painter, a poet, lives on a different plane. He does not think, he feels. And because he lives in his heart, he can feel the other person's heart. That is ordinarily called love. It is rare. I am saying only one percent perhaps, once in a while. 

"Why are many people not moving to the second plane because it is tremendously beautiful? But there is a problem: anything very beautiful is also very delicate. It is not hardware, it is made of very fragile glass. And once a mirror has fallen and broken, then there is no way to put it together. People are afraid to get so much involved that they reach to the delicate layers of love, because at that stage love is tremendously beautiful but also tremendously changing. Sentiments are not stones, they are like rose flowers…"​
"Poets are known, artists are known to fall in love almost every day. Their love is like a rose flower. While it is there it is so fragrant, so alive, dancing in the wind, in the rain, in the sun, asserting its beauty. But by the evening it may be gone, and you cannot do anything to prevent it. The deeper love of the heart is just like a breeze that comes into your room, brings its freshness, coolness, and then it is gone. You cannot catch hold of the wind in your fist. Very few people are so courageous as to live with a moment-to-moment, changing life. Hence, they have decided to fall into a love on which they can depend. 

"I don't know which kind of love you know – most probably the first kind, perhaps, the second kind. And you are afraid that if you reach your being, what will happen to your love? Certainly it will be gone – but you will not be a loser. A new kind of love will arise which arises only perhaps to one person in millions. That love can only be called lovingness."


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment.”
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## SargeMaximus

"[Paradox] does not spring from a desire to mystify the hearers or oneself. It arises from the inability of language to say two things at once." - R. H. Blyth


----------



## Azure Bass

“You have to start with the truth. The truth is the only way that we can get anywhere. Because any decision-making that is based upon lies or ignorance can't lead to a good conclusion.” -Julian Assange


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"It is tragic how few people ever ‘possess their souls’ before they die… Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation..." 
-Oscar Wilde


----------



## SargeMaximus

snowangel said:


> "their passions a quotation..."
> -Oscar Wilde


Lol, indeed.


----------



## Azure Bass

“We think we understand the rules when we become adults but what we really experience is a narrowing of the imagination.” -David Lynch


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Our truest life is when we are in dreams awake."
~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## heaveninawildflower

”Everything will change when your desire to move on exceeds your desire to hold on.” 
~Alan H. Cohen


----------



## pepsivanilla93

"What if the light at the end of the tunnel, is actually another vagina opening?" -Philosoraptor


----------



## Leliel

“We are buried beneath the weight of information, which is being confused with knowledge; quantity is being confused with abundance and wealth with happiness.
We are monkeys with money and guns.” - Tom Waits


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”
~Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Azure Bass

snowangel said:


> "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”
> ~Martin Luther King, Jr.


On sincere ignorance. Doesn't that mean that politicians, businessmen and anyone in a position of order who does their job less than acceptable really supports chaos as a result of their lack of knowledge or use? And conscientious stupidity. "Fuck this, I'm doing it this way because I'm frustrated and I'll disregard the consequences in doing so. Or... "I give up. This is too much effort so I'm doing a worse job than I originally intended to."


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Azure Bass said:


> On sincere ignorance. Doesn't that mean that politicians, businessmen and anyone in a position of order who does their job less than acceptable really supports chaos as a result of their lack of knowledge or use? And conscientious stupidity. "Fuck this, I'm doing it this way because I'm frustrated and I'll disregard the consequences in doing so. Or... "I give up. This is too much effort so I'm doing a worse job than I originally intended to."


To me, sincere ignorance means...someone who is uneducated, unaware, or uninformed about something and they act without the sufficient knowledge or awareness. And conscientiously stupid means people know better but they do it anyway .


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Difficult times have helped me to understand better than before, how infinitely rich and beautiful life is in every way, and that so many things that one goes worrying about are of no importance whatsoever..."
~Isak Dinesen


----------



## mimesis

.
Freedom is free of the need to be free
​ 
George Clinton​


----------



## Vianna

"When others demand that we become the people they want us to be, they force us to destroy the person we really are. ... The most loving parents and relatives commit this murder with smiles on their faces." Mr. Jim Morrison


----------



## gatsby

"No. The blues are because you're getting fat and maybe it's been raining too long, you're just sad that's all. The mean reds are horrible. Suddenly you're afraid and you don't know what you're afraid of. Do you ever get that feeling?" Holly Golightly, _Breakfast at Tiffany's._


----------



## Nick Carraway

Hay Gatsby, I am sure you know me.

Anyways I have a poem for you guys that you will find highly touching.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door.”
~Milton Berle


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Pressure makes diamonds."- General George S. Patton


----------



## SargeMaximus

"I've never been lonely. I've been in a room -- I've felt suicidal. I've been depressed. I've felt awful -- awful beyond all -- but I never felt that one other person could enter that room and cure what was bothering me...or that any number of people could enter that room. In other words, loneliness is something I've never been bothered with because I've always had this terrible itch for solitude. It's being at a party, or at a stadium full of people cheering for something, that I might feel loneliness... I'll quote Ibsen, "The strongest men are the most alone."....You know the typical crowd, "Wow, it's Friday night, what are you going to do? Just sit there?" Well, yeah. Because there's nothing out there........ I've never been bothered with the need to rush out into the night. I hid in bars, because I didn't want to hide in factories. That's all. Sorry for all the millions, but I've never been lonely. I like myself. I'm the best form of entertainment I have. Let's drink more wine!"
― Charles Bukowski


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Experience: that most brutal of teachers. But you learn, my God do you learn."
~C.S. Lewis


----------



## Planisphere

"This, too, is why our life in childhood is so full of infinite significance. Then, all is of equal importance to us; we hear all, we see all, all impressions affect us equally; while, when more advanced in years, we act with more definite ends, busy ourselves more exclusively with details, and laboriously exchange the pure gold of intuition for the paper-money of book definitions, and our lives gain in breadth what they lose in depth and intensity. Now we are grown-up and people of consequence, we are always getting into new houses.... Even our clothes are strange to us; we hardly know how many buttons has the very coat on our back." - Heinrich Heine, "A Tour in the Harz" (1824), Travel-Pictures, translated from German


----------



## SirDave

President Obama:
" - 
At some point we’ve got to do some governing... 
And certainly what we can’t do is keep careening 
from manufactured crisis to manufactured crisis..- "
CONTEXT


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Bad stuff happens. Sometimes it makes no sense at all. Sometimes its unfair. Sometimes, it just plain sucks. Bad stuff happens sometimes. Always remember that, but remember that you have to move on somehow. You just pick your head up and stare at something beautiful like the sky, or the ocean, and you move the hell on." 
~James Patterson


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Most folks are as happy as they make up their minds to be." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"My heart wants roots. My mind wants wings. I cannot bear their bickerings.”
~E. Y. Harburg


----------



## Up and Away

What do you get when you mix a dry sense of humor with a crazy sense of humor?

Committed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"A mature person is one who does not think only in absolutes, who is able to be objective even when deeply stirred emotionally, who has learned that there is both good and bad in all people and in all things, and who walks humbly and deals charitably with the circumstances of life, knowing that in this world no one is all knowing and therefore all of us need both love and charity."

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated

"How vain it is to sit down to write when you have not stood up to live."

-Henry David Thoreau


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The very least you can do in your life is figure out what you hope for. And the most you can do is live inside that hope. Not admire it from a distance but live right in it, under its roof.” 
~Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## SargeMaximus

"In the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Lacryma

"The mystery of human existence lies not in just staying alive, but in finding something to live for". - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## SargeMaximus

"Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end." – Anonymous


----------



## Brian1

“An artist has got to be careful never really to arrive at a place where he thinks he’s ‘at’ somewhere. You always have to realize that you’re constantly in a state of becoming, you know? And as long as you can stay in that realm you’ll sort of be all right.”-Bob Dylan

I really like this quote I feel I'm always in the becoming stage, congrats to being voted into the American Academy of Arts and Letters. 

Masters of War, excellent song.


----------



## SargeMaximus

Brian1 said:


> “An artist has got to be careful never really to arrive at a place where he thinks he’s ‘at’ somewhere. You always have to realize that you’re constantly in a state of becoming, you know? And as long as you can stay in that realm you’ll sort of be all right.”-Bob Dylan
> 
> I really like this quote I feel I'm always in the becoming stage, congrats to being voted into the American Academy of Arts and Letters.
> 
> Masters of War, excellent song.


Bob Dylan is a god among men.


----------



## jayyy

people think of education as something they can finish. - isaac asimov.


----------



## petite libellule

I'd want to put my face on the moon so that the moon would look like my face! 

Jake, Adventure Time


----------



## Lacryma

Brian1 said:


> “An artist has got to be careful never really to arrive at a place where he thinks he’s ‘at’ somewhere. You always have to realize that you’re constantly in a state of becoming, you know? And as long as you can stay in that realm you’ll sort of be all right.”-Bob Dylan


Wow, this really reminds me of Heidegger's _Being and time_, in which he basically theorizes about how we are constantly underway, becoming and we never reach a stage in which we are complete...


----------



## SargeMaximus

Lacryma said:


> Wow, this really reminds me of Heidegger's _Being and time_, in which he basically theorizes about how we are constantly underway, becoming and we never reach a stage in which we are complete...


It's true you know. I think most people are obsessed with the "plateau" idea, where everything becomes great or is accomplished and we just ride that for the rest of our lives or existence. But really, if we look around at nature and how life in the universe works, it is always changing, is never constant, and always strives to grow. To quote Bob Dylan again:

"He who is not busy being born is busy dying."


----------



## Helios

"To live is to suffer, to survive is to find some meaning in the suffering."- *Friedrich Nietzsche *


----------



## Killbain

_What's that switch over there for?

_Technician, 3 Mile Island 1979


----------



## petite libellule

Most people think of a feel as when you touch something or someone and what it feels like to your fingers but, a feel can have a thousand different definitions. Sometimes feel is a mental thing. Sometimes feel can happen clear 'cross the arena. Sort of an invitation from the horse to come to you. - Buck Brannaman


----------



## Lycrester

*“Possessing by letting go of things was a secret of ownership unknown to youth.” - Yukio Mishima*


----------



## m12

“One never reaches home,' she said. 'But where paths that have an affinity for each other intersect, the whole world looks like home, for a time.”
Hermann Hesse (Demian)


----------



## Lady Starbird

It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye. - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry, _The Little Prince_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“It's not all bad. Heightened self-consciousness, apartness, an inability to join in, physical shame and self-loathing—they are not all bad. Those devils have been my angels. Without them I would never have disappeared into language, literature, the mind, laughter and all the mad intensities that made and unmade me.” 
~Stephen Fry


----------



## Surreal Snake

“I am not sick. I am broken. But I am happy to be alive as long as I can paint.” – Frida Kahlo


----------



## petite libellule

Men are governed by lines of logic. Women, by the curves of emotion. - James Joyce


----------



## CaptSwan

Great ambition is the passion of a great character. Those endowed with it may perform very good or very bad acts. All depends on the principles which direct them.
*Napoleon Bonaparte*


----------



## Lady Starbird

"You pierce my soul. I am half agony, half hope...I have loved none but you." - Jane Austen, _Persuasion_


'Nuff said. :'(


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Life will break you. Nobody can protect you from that, and living alone won’t either, for solitude will also break you with its yearning. You have to love. You have to feel. It is the reason you are here on earth. You are here to risk your heart. You are here to be swallowed up. And when it happens that you are broken, or betrayed, or left, or hurt, or death brushes near, let yourself sit by an apple tree and listen to the apples falling all around you in heaps, wasting their sweetness. Tell yourself you tasted as many as you could."
~Louise Erdrich


----------



## Planisphere

"Since everything is but an apparition, having nothing to do with good or bad, acceptance or rejection, one may well burst out in laughter." - Long Chen Pa


----------



## petite libellule

_Only a fool burdens the weight of their responsibility with the burden of their stupidity.

- Fernando_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"There are two primary choices in life; to accept conditions as they exist, or accept the responsibility for changing them."
~Denis Waitley


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Antipode

"Once the game is over, both the king and pawn are placed in the same box."


----------



## petite libellule

_Now watch closely, everyone. I'm going to show you how to kill a god.
A god of life ... and death. The trick is, not to fear him.

- Princess Mononoke_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The meeting of two personalities is like the contact of two chemical substances: if there is any reaction, both are transformed.” 
~C.G. Jung


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## petite libellule

When I have finally decided a result is worth getting, I go ahead on it and make trial after trial until it comes.

- Thomas Edison


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## heaveninawildflower

“We can’t escape pain; we can’t escape the essential nature of our lives. But we do have a choice. We can give in and relent, or we can fight, persevere, and create a life worth living, a noble life. Pain is a fact; our evaluation of it is a choice.” 
~Jacob Held


----------



## Hikikomori

"They call you heartless: but you have a heart, and I love you for being ashamed to show it. You are ashamed of your flood, while others are ashamed of their ebb."


----------



## Frosty

"The light at the end of the tunnel is a train."


----------



## Planisphere

"Why should I memorize something I can so easily get from a book?" - Albert Einstein

Do I sense a hint of humor and irony in that question?


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Perhaps the biggest tragedy of our lives is that freedom is possible, yet we can pass our years trapped in the same old patterns...We may want to love other people without holding back, to feel authentic, to breathe in the beauty around us, to dance and sing. Yet each day we listen to inner voices that keep our life small.” 
~Tara Brach


----------



## Unicorn101

My mama always used to tell me: 'If you can't find somethin' to live for, you best find somethin' to die for.'
Tupac Shakur


----------



## Mindtraveler

_"whatever the mind can conceive and believe it can achieve"_
- Napoleon Hill


----------



## Planisphere

"If meditation breeds science, wisdom comes by disillusion, even on the subject of science itself."
- George Santayana, _The Life of Reason_


----------



## Hikikomori

"In spite of the momentary desire he had just been feeling for company of any sort, on being actually spoken to he felt immediately his habitual irritable and uneasy aversion for any stranger who approached or attempted to approach him."


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## heaveninawildflower

"I would rather be ashes than dust! I would rather that my spark burn out in a brilliant blaze than it be stifled by dry-rot. I would rather be a superb meteor, every atom of me in magnificent glow, than a sleepy and permanent planet." 
-Jack London


----------



## Planisphere

"We lack the will to forego the pleasure and luxury of the moment for the lasting good of all." - Augustus, _Imperium: Augustus_


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“A ship is safe in harbor, but that's not what ships are for.”
~William Shedd


----------



## Fleetfoot

"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a _fish_ by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid." -Einstein


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Sisters and Brothers, I beg of you, do not be guided by [fear], because fear is an acid which etches man's actions into curious patterns. Be guided by hopes and determination, be guided by ideals, and, yes, be guided by dreams!


----------



## rosegeranium

“What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.
And a sentimentalist, my dear Darlington, is a man who sees an absurd value in everything, and doesn't know the market place of any single thing.” ― Oscar Wilde, _ Lady Windermere's Fan _


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I suppose sooner or later in the life of everyone comes a moment of trial. We all of us have our particular devil who rides us and torments us, and we must give battle in the end.” 
~Daphne du Maurier


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Your life does not get better by chance, it gets better by change.”
~Jim Rohn


----------



## SirDave

And men go about to wonder at the heights of the mountains, and the mighty waves of the sea, and the wide sweep of rivers, and the circuit of the ocean, and the revolution of the stars, but themselves they consider not.

Francesco Petrarch


----------



## Hikikomori

"It is good to be a cynic—it is better to be a contented cat—and it is best not to exist at all."


----------



## Planisphere

"I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." - Mewtwo, _Pokemon - Mewtwo Strikes Back_


----------



## SirDave

Why, Sir, we know the will is free, and there's an end of it!
 
(Dr. Samuel Johnson on free will and predestination)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"If you consider, you will see that one of the reasons for the desire to accept a belief is fear. If we had no belief, what would happen to us? Shouldn't we be very frightened of what might happen? If we had no pattern of action, based on a belief - either in God, or in communism, or in socialism, or in imperialism, or in some kind of religious formula, some dogma in which we are conditioned - we should feel utterly lost, shouldn't we? And is not this acceptance of a belief the covering up of that fear - the fear of being really nothing, of being empty? After all, a cup is useful only when it is empty; and a mind that is filled with beliefs, with dogmas, with assertions, with quotations, is really an uncreative mind; it is merely a repetitive mind. To escape from that fear - that fear of emptiness, that fear of loneliness, that fear of stagnation, of not arriving, not succeeding, not achieving, not being something, not becoming something - is surely one of the reasons, is it not?, why we accept beliefs so eagerly and greedily. And, through acceptance of belief, do we understand ourselves? On the contrary. A belief, religious or political, obviously hinders the understanding of ourselves. It acts as a screen through which we are looking at ourselves. And can we look at ourselves without beliefs? If we remove those beliefs, the many beliefs that one has, is there anything left to look at? If we have no beliefs with which the mind has identified itself, then the mind, without identification, is capable of looking at itself as it is - and then, surely, there is the beginning of the understanding of oneself."

Krishnamurti from this article.


----------



## SirDave

“Nor can constitutions, however artfully designed, suffice to restrain men who have embraced the doctrines of complete equality and inalienable popular right to power. 

“Constitutions” are but paper, society is the substratum of government. There are many who, believing that a pen-full of ink can impart a deathless energy to a constitution, and having seen, two or three skins of parchment added, like new walls about a fortress, to our own, will be filled with astonishment . . . . 
[...]
Corruption is not mitigated by a mere flimsy charter. When the old respect for hierarchy and prescriptive title are swallowed up only naked force counts, and a constitution may be torn into scraps in an instant.”

Fisher Ames (sometime before 1812)


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

“Those who find ugly meanings in beautiful things are corrupt without being charming. This is a fault. Those who find beautiful meanings in beautiful things are the cultivated. For these there is hope. They are the elect to whom beautiful things mean only Beauty. There is no such thing as a moral or an immoral book. Books are well written, or badly written. That is all.” 

Oscar Wilde, _The Picture of Dorian Gray_


----------



## deesu

“Writing is something you do alone. Its a profession for introverts who want to tell you a story but don't want to make eye contact while doing it.” 

John Green


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Sometimes you have to kind of die inside in order to rise from your own ashes and believe in yourself and love yourself to become a new person.”
~Gerard Way


----------



## Kwaran

"Words are wind"
George R. R. Martin


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Who's to say what is "proper"? What if it was agreed that "proper" was wearing a codfish on your head? Would you wear it?- Alice kinglsely from Tim Burtons Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Laguna

“Sketchy black van? Weird stalking of my house? What are you going to do next, offer me some candy?” 
― Hannah Harrington, Saving June










My stalker is stalking me right now if she is is reading this sentence right now.


----------



## KyroseseOlympus

They all [[[[swear]]]] when they're possessed by a strong emotion,when they're being a overtly disrespectful or when they're ............
~Me


----------



## Laguna

"It is better to conquer yourself than to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell." ~Buddha


----------



## Pastry Provider

"......." -Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Ronin_dreamer

“You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don’t try to forget the mistakes, but you don’t dwell on it. You don’t let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space.”
*Johnny Cash*


----------



## Lacryma

"Get scared. It will do you good. Smoke a bit, stare blankly at some ceilings, beat your head against some walls, refuse to see some people, paint and write. Get scared some more. Allow your little mind to do nothing but function. Stay inside, go out - I don’t care what you’ll do; but stay scared as hell. You will never be able to experience everything. So, please, do poetical justice to your soul and simply experience yourself."
— Albert Camus, Notebooks 1951-1959


----------



## SirDave

Today, Wednesday October 30, a bust of Winston Churchill was placed in the US Capital for permanent display (symbolically replacing the one that was removed by the president from the White House) so it's fitting that a few of HIS words be quoted:

"We shall see, how the counsels of prudence and restraint may become the prime agents of mortal danger; how the middle course adopted from desires for safety and a quiet life may be found to lead direct to the bull's-eye of disaster."


----------



## Laguna




----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Perhaps the biggest tragedy of our lives is that freedom is possible, yet we can pass our years trapped in the same old patterns...We may want to love other people without holding back, to feel authentic, to breathe in the beauty around us, to dance and sing. Yet each day we listen to inner voices that keep our life small.” 
―Tara Brach


----------



## Off The Hitch

_Divorce is probably of nearly the same date as marriage. I believe, however, that marriage is some weeks the more ancient._
Voltaire


----------



## jayyy

when the axe came to the forest, the trees said "the handle was one of us." - turkish proverb.


----------



## 66767

"Surrender to what is, let go of what was, and have faith in what will be." Omg, I love this quote. And I love the parallelism as well :happy:


----------



## deesu

“So many people are shut up tight inside themselves like boxes, yet they would open up, unfolding quite wonderfully, if only you were interested in them.” - Sylvia Plath


----------



## Laguna

"The most important kind of freedom is to be what you really are. You trade in your reality for a role. You give up your ability to feel, and in exchange, put on a mask." ~Jim Morrison


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

if we shadows have offended,
 Think but this, and all is mended—
 That you have but slumbered here
 While these visions did appear.
 And this weak and idle theme,
 No more yielding but a dream,
 Gentles, do not reprehend.
 If you pardon, we will mend.
 And, as I am an honest Puck,
 If we have unearnèd luck
 Now to ’scape the serpent’s tongue,
 We will make amends ere long.
 Else the Puck a liar call.
 So good night unto you all.
 Give me your hands if we be friends,
 And Robin shall restore amends.- Puck from, Mid Summers Night Dream.


----------



## Laguna

"Happy are those who dare courageously to defend what they love."


~Ovid


----------



## All in Twilight

Blackadder

"I think I'll write my tombstone - 'Here lies Edmund Blackadder, and he's bloody annoyed'."

"They do say, Mrs M, that verbal insults hurt more than physical pain. They are, of course, wrong, as you will soon discover when I stick this toasting fork into your head."


----------



## Laguna

"As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives."

~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"The world breaks everyone, and afterward, some are strong at the broken places."
~Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Emerald Legend

“What would you not have accomplished if you had been free?"
"Possibly nothing at all; the overflow of my brain would probably, in a state of freedom, have evaporated in a thousand follies; misfortune is needed to bring to light the treasures of the human intellect. Compression is needed to explode gunpowder. Captivity has brought my mental faculties to a focus; and you are well aware that from the collision of clouds electricity is produced — from electricity, lightning, from lightning, illumination. ”

— Alexandre Dumas


----------



## Surreal Snake

In order for the artist to have a world to express he must first be situated in this world, oppressed or oppressing, resigned or rebellious, a man among men. (Charles Baudelaire)


----------



## Lacryma

"To give up hope is to give up kindness." -Brecht, The Good Person of Szechuan


----------



## SirDave

Researchers in Canada say they have discovered the part of the brain that is used to make decisions, and this is weird: If you're married, it's actually located in your wife's brain.

(Jay Leno)


----------



## Off The Hitch

_Never argue at the dinner table, for the one who is not hungry always gets the best of the argument._
Voltaire

_I prefer the company of peasants because they have not been educated sufficiently to reason incorrectly._
Michel de Montaigne


----------



## All in Twilight

Laguna said:


> "Happy are those who dare courageously to defend what they love."
> 
> 
> ~Ovid


Ovid wrote weird books and therefore can't be trusted. It should be "happy are those who dare to love courageously"


----------



## Surreal Snake

Its like the wild west,the Internet.There are no rules. Steven Wright


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“If we are going to find our way out of shame and back to each other, vulnerability is the path and courage is the light. To set down those lists of *what we're supposed to be* is brave. To love ourselves and support each other in the process of becoming real is perhaps the greatest single act of daring greatly.” 
~Brené Brown


----------



## Laguna

All in Twilight said:


> Ovid wrote weird books and therefore can't be trusted. It should be "happy are those who dare to love courageously"


Thank you. That's even more powerful and meaningful.

I like this one too:
"Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage."
- Lao Tzu


----------



## rikkoxtah

''The best words haven't been said... The best things haven't been done, because its not the work of your hands.'' -R


----------



## Silvi

"You are a little soul carrying around a corpse."
- Epictetus


----------



## Surreal Snake

Generosity is giving more than you can, and pride is taking less than you need.

Kahlil Gibran


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Maybe this year, we ought to walk through the rooms of our lives not looking for flaws, but looking for potential.” 
~Ellen Goodman


----------



## GentleBlossom

“What Is Love? I have met in the streets a very poor young man who was in love. His hat was old, his coat worn, the water passed through his shoes and the stars through his soul” 
― Victor Hugo


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

"My thoughts are stars I can't fathom into constellations."

~ Augustus Waters, _A Fault In Our Stars_


----------



## Lorig

Doing what you like is freedom, liking what you do is happiness.


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## FakeLefty

"Don't be dismayed by good-byes. A farewell is necessary before you can meet again. And meeting again, after moments or lifetimes, is certain for those who are friends."
-Richard Bach


----------



## saturnne

“All truly great thoughts are conceived while walking."
_-_ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## GentleBlossom

“Vulnerability is the only authentic state. Being vulnerable means being open, for wounding, but also for pleasure. Being open to the wounds of life means also being open to the bounty and beauty. Don’t mask or deny your vulnerability: it is your greatest asset. Be vulnerable: quake and shake in your boots with it. the new goodness that is coming to you, in the form of people, situations, and things can only come to you when you are vulnerable, i.e. open.”
― Stephen Russell


----------



## Kwaran

"Death twitches my ear. Live, he says, I am coming."


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## mushr00m

_Question everything._


----------



## frayonka

“Beethoven tells you what it's like to be Beethoven and Mozart tells you what it's like to be human. Bach tells you what it's like to be the universe.” - Douglas Adams


----------



## Musician_ENFJ

“Nobody can deny today that Greece is any more than a colony. And this is all a terrible, huge mistake.

Greece is not a failing subsidiary company where head office needs to come in and take control. Greece is a nation with a soul, a nation with pride, with history. Goodness me, they invented democracy in the first place.

They are suffering, they have youth unemployment of 50% caused Mr Van Rompuy because they are in the Euro.

You are causing the misery in these countries and you blather on about creating jobs and growth. None of this is actually going to happen.

And remember, these people are being driven into humiliation and desperation, and desperate people do desperate things. And I am deeply fearful for what will happen in Greece if we continue with this mad course. And of course – as Mr Barroso knows – it’s going to be Portugal next” Nigel Farage


----------



## Laguna

"Science has explained nothing; the more we know, the more fantastic the world becomes and the profounder the surrounding darkness." ~Aldous Huxley


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Waiting for the light at the end of the tunnel? Well stride down there and light the damn thing yourself!"
~Samantha O'Connor


----------



## RHe

"Always appoint an hour at which you'll see a man, and if he's late a minute don't bother with him. A fellow who can be late when his own interests are at stake is pretty sure to be when yours are." – Gorgon Graham


----------



## Laguna

"A woman is the only thing I am afraid of that I know will not hurt me." ~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Golden Rose

" My tastes lean toward the more negative, angry and eclectic. "
Josh Silver


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“As long as you look for someone else to validate who you are by seeking their approval, you are setting yourself up for disaster. You have to be whole and complete in yourself. No one can give you that. You have to know who you are – what others say is irrelevant.”
~ Nic Sheff


----------



## Amphoteric

The intense desire to talk with someone, sharp as any pain; this was what people meant when they talked about love. Or rather; this was what Sax would acknowledge to be love. Just the super-heightened desire to share thoughts. That alone.

- Kim Stanley Robinson, Blue Mars.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

"Martha, pass the potatoes."

George Washington


----------



## VinnieBob

meeeet my leeetle friend


----------



## Sonyx

“Time spent with cats is never wasted.”
— Sigmund Freud


----------



## alana11

Tears wishes the expression of grief not oxidize the sorrow.


----------



## alana11

I don't need a friend who changes when i change and who needs when i need , my shadow does that much better.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"But listen to me. For one moment quit being sad. Hear blessings dropping their blossoms around you." 
~Rumi


----------



## Slagasauras

"Would you tell the child that was you the same things you tell yourself now?"


----------



## hauntology

"I think that what suits each of us best, serves all of us best."- Frank Wedekind


----------



## Sonyx

“You know that when I hate you, it is because I love you to a point of passion that unhinges my soul.”


~ Julie de Lespinasse


----------



## Sonyx

“You don’t know why you’re exhausted? You’re fighting a war inside your head every single day. If that’s not exhausting I don’t know what is.”


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Sonyx said:


> “You don’t know why you’re exhausted? You’re fighting a war inside your head every single day. If that’s not exhausting I don’t know what is.”


Quite profound. Who said this?


----------



## Dalien

“Why does what was beautiful shatter in hindsight because it concealed dark truths?” 
~~Bernhard Schlink


----------



## Sonyx

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Quite profound. Who said this?


It was said by someones therapist from tumblr


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Sonyx said:


> It was said by someones therapist from tumblr


Helps me out a lot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Frosty

“Had I not created my whole world, I would certainly have died in other people’s.”

-*Anaïs Nin*


----------



## 1987

"All subjection to others
is painful.
All independence
is bliss.
What is held in common
brings suffering,
for duties are hard
to overcome."
-- Buddha


----------



## Sonyx

“We’re trying to kill time while time is killing us.''


----------



## blood roots

"My body is melted wax, it is ripe and stink and bent. It is a mistake. I walk like an apology."
- Jeanann Verlee

:dry:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

"We're born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love and friendships can we create the illusion for the moment that we're not alone." - Orson Welles.


----------



## Gurpy

"Children should be educated and instructed in the principles of freedom." - John Adams


----------



## Adena

"What's so great about the outside world anyway? It's just a bunch of people with their dumb dreams and even dumber kids."- _Karen Walker_, Will and Grace.


----------



## Morn

"The molecules of your body are the same molecules that make this station and the nebula outside, that burn inside the stars themselves. We are star-stuff. We are the Universe, made manifest, trying to figure itself out." Delenn, Babylon 5.


----------



## 124567

_"And the day would come that the strength it took to stay tightly closed in a bud would be more painful than the risk it took to bloom." _- Anais Nin 
:crying:


----------



## Morn

“My definition of a free society is a society where it is safe to be unpopular.” 
Adlai Stevenson


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Ah, Nothing is too late, till the tired heart shall cease to palpitate.”
~ Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Surreal Snake

“perhaps, if one wishes to remain an individual in the midst of the teeming multitudes, one must make oneself grotesque.” 

Salman Rushdie


----------



## Modal Soul

etarnov said:


> "My body is melted wax, it is ripe and stink and bent. It is a mistake. I walk like an apology."
> - Jeanann Verlee
> 
> :dry:


your posts kill me idk why

i can't stop laughing


----------



## Modal Soul

Sonyx said:


> “If you love a flower, don’t pick it up.
> Because if you pick it up it dies
> and it ceases to be what you love.
> So if you love a flower, let it be.
> Love is not about possession.
> Love is about appreciation.”
> — Osho


i love this. it's one of my favourite quotes


----------



## Golden Rose

“You don't get to choose if you get hurt in this world, but you do have some say in who hurts you. I like my choices.” ― John Green


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away."
~Henry David Thoreau


----------



## 66393

Probably my favorite passage of all time:

"If you alone could hear someone upset on the other side of the world, then maybe you could do something about it. I was once in these mountains, you’d see these fires, other people sleeping out in the mountains, traders across the border, and that gives you this feeling, night time, awareness of other people sleeping. But all it is just a fire light. You see their firelight and you know they are there, that’s all you need. That’s what ties cities to places that aren’t together, deserts, forests, people. You watch over your city or area at night, you see the distant lights, fires burning in other places."
—Burial (Music Producer)


----------



## 66393

"It is easy in the world to live after the world’s opinion; it is easy in solitude to live after our own; but the great man is he who in the midst of the crowd keeps with perfect sweetness the independence of solitude."
--Ralph Emerson




*



*


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"We have to acknowledge sometimes that this moment is enough. This place is enough. I am enough."
-Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## bleghc

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## ThreadDeath

"_We are selfish, base animals, crawling across the Earth; but because we got brains, if we try real hard, we can occasionally aspire to something that is less than pure evil._" --House


----------



## Lycrester

“A critic can only review the book he has read, not the one which the writer wrote.” - Mignon McLaughlin


----------



## Dalien

Je n’ai fait celle-ci plus longue que parce que je n’ai pas eu le loisir de la faire plus courte.~~Blaise Pascal, Provincial Letters: Letter XVI, 1657
(literally~I made this [letter] very long, because I did not have the leisure to make it shorter.)


----------



## Lycrester

"_Daring ideas are like chessmen moved forward; they may be beaten, but they may start a winning game._" - *Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Vivafara

Do you want to know who you are? Don't ask. Act! Action will delineate and define you. 
-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Lycrester

_“The phoenix must burn to emerge.”_ - *Janet Fitch*


----------



## Gorgon

The creative act is a letting down of the net of human imagination into the ocean of chaos on which we are suspended, and the attempt to bring out of it ideas.
It is the night sea journey, the lone fisherman on a tropical sea with his nets, and you let these nets down - sometimes, something tears through them that leaves them in shreds and you just row for shore, and put your head under your bed and pray.
At other times what slips through are the minutiae, the minnows of this ichthyological metaphor of idea chasing.
But, sometimes, you can actually bring home something that is food, food for the human community that we can sustain ourselves on and go forward.

― Terence McKenna


----------



## MonieJ

I hold my miseries the same way I hold my miracles, sacredly and secretly. It’s the only way I know to be alive and living.
— VàZaki Nada


----------



## HARVA

"Ignorance more frequently begets confidence than does knowledge."
— Charles Darwin


----------



## Gorgon

"Beneath the social mask, 
we wear every day.
We have a hidden, shadow side: 
an impulsive, 
wounded, 
sad, or
isolated part.
That we generally- 
try to…
ignore."
- Carl Jung


----------



## Gorgon

"You can tell how dangerous a person is by the way they hold their anger inside themselves quietly." 
- Unknown


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

"The justice of your action is measured by the strength of your conviction."
Warhammer 40,000 4th Edition Rulebook, page 234


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Our life is an apprenticeship to the truth, that around every circle another can be drawn; that there is no end in nature, but every end is a beginning; that there is always another dawn risen on mid-noon, and under every deep a lower deep opens."
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Superfluous

_Nobody tells this to people who are beginners. I wish someone had told me. All of us who do creative work, we get into it because we have good taste. But there is this gap. For the first couple years you make stuff, it’s just not that good. It’s trying to be good, it has potential, but it’s not. But your taste, the thing that got you into the game, is still killer. And your taste is why your work disappoints you. A lot of people never get past this phase; they quit. Most people I know who do interesting, creative, work went through years of this. We know our work doesn’t have this special thing that we want it to have. We all go through this. And if you are just starting out or you are still in this phase, you gotta know that it’s normal and the important thing you can do is do a lot of work. Put yourself on a deadline so that every week you finish one piece. It’s only by going through a volume of work that you will close that gap, and your work will be as good as your ambitions. And I took longer to figure out how to do this than anyone I’ve ever met. It’s gonna take a while. It’s normal to take awhile. You just gotta fight your way through._ -IRA GLASS


----------



## CaptSwan

"The lonely wanderer, who watches by the seashore the waves that roll between him and his home, talks of cruel facts, material barriers that, just because they are material, and not ideal, shall be the irresistible foes of his longing heart." Josiah Royce


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

"Death is nothing, but to live defeated and inglorious is to die daily." - Napoleon


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"I am homesick for a place I am not sure even exists. One where my heart is full. My body loved. And my soul understood."
~Melissa Cox


----------



## Surreal Snake

“Smooth and smiling faces everywhere, but ruin in their eyes.” ~ Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"Everyone is my teacher. Some I seek. Some I subconsciously attract. Often I learn simply by observing others. Some may be completely unaware that I’m learning from them, yet I bow deeply in gratitude.”
~Eric Allen


----------



## Golden Rose

“Life would be tragic if it weren't funny.”
― Stephen Hawking


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Astonishing how much of the World's troubles can be erased by the simplest smile._


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

johnnyyukon said:


> _astonishing how much of the world's troubles can be *ignored* by the simplest smile._


ftfy


----------



## johnnyyukon

"I know how the birds fly, how the fishes swim, how animals run. But there is the Dragon. I cannot tell how it mounts on the winds through the clouds and flies through heaven. Today I have seen the Dragon." 

~ Confucious, after meeting Lao-Tze, founder of Taoism


----------



## Hikikomori

“Evolution has no foresight. Complex machinery develops its own agendas. Brains—cheat. Feedback loops evolve to promote stable heartbeats and then stumble upon the temptation of rhythm and music. The rush evoked by fractal imagery, the algorithms used for habitat selection, metastasize into art. Thrills that once had to be earned in increments of fitness can now be had from pointless introspection. Aesthetics rise unbidden from a trillion dopamine receptors, and the system moves beyond modeling the organism. It begins to model the very process of modeling. It consumes evermore computational resources, bogs itself down with endless recursion and irrelevant simulations. Like the parasitic DNA that accretes in every natural genome, it persists and proliferates and produces nothing but itself. Metaprocesses bloom like cancer, and awaken, and call themselves _I_.” 

―Peter Watts.


----------



## johnnyyukon

It may be that when we no longer know what to do,  
we have come to our real work 
 and when we no longer know which way to go,  
we have begun our real journey. 

  The mind that is not baffled is not employed.  
The impeded stream is the one that sings.


----------



## Golden Rose

Life is not easy for any of us, but what of that? We must have perseverance and above all confidence in ourselves. We must believe that we are gifted in something, and that this thing, at whatever cost, must be attained.

— *Marie Curie*


----------



## johnnyyukon

I am the Nexus One. 
I want more life fucker, 
I ain't done. 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Hikikomori

"Lacking the power to conceive of a mighty interaction of cosmical forces without a man-like will and a man-like purpose, humanity forms its persistent conviction that all creation has some definite object; that everything tends upward toward some vast unknown purpose or perfection. Thus arise all manner of extravagant hopes which in time fasten themselves on mankind and enslave his intellect beyond easy redemption. Hope becomes a despot, and man comes at last to use it as a final argument against reason, telling the materialist that the truth cannot be true, _because it destroys hope_."

―H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Nothing happens in contradiction to nature, only in contradiction to what we know of it. 

4x01 Herrenvolk


----------



## johnnyyukon

Hikikomori said:


> "Lacking the power to conceive of a mighty interaction of cosmical forces without a man-like will and a man-like purpose, humanity forms its persistent conviction that all creation has some definite object; that everything tends upward toward some vast unknown purpose or perfection. Thus arise all manner of extravagant hopes which in time fasten themselves on mankind and enslave his intellect beyond easy redemption. Hope becomes a despot, and man comes at last to use it as a final argument against reason, telling the materialist that the truth cannot be true, _because it destroys hope_."
> 
> ―H.P. Lovecraft.


LOVE Lovecraft. He has a lot of great quotes (not to mention books).






"Toil without song is like a weary journey without an end."
-H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“Going to the woods is going home.” 
 
-John Muir


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

If I could change one thing about the world…well, I guess it would be prejudice of any kind. You know? It would be close-minded prejudice, because that seems to get in the way of so many things, in so many areas of life around the world. 

Gillian Anderson 

I wanted to add something but won't. Just even though it's my way to think, I thought about it again. And whoever you are, or what you do, wherever, you can consider it.


----------



## Gorgon

"Liberation leads to liberation. These are the first words of truth—not truth in quotation marks but truth in the real meaning of the word; truth which is not merely theoretical, not simply a word, but truth that can be realized in practice. The meaning behind these words may be explained as follows:
By liberation is meant the liberation which is the aim of all schools, all religions, at all times.
This liberation can indeed be very great. All men desire it and strive after it. But it cannot be attained without the first liberation, a lesser liberation. The great liberation is liberation from influences outside us. The lesser liberation is liberation from influences within us."

-Gurdjieff, _Views From the Real World_, p. 226


----------



## johnnyyukon

"I gotta peck here with an acorn pointed at me!!"
-Madmartigan, _Willow_


----------



## Planisphere

"In order to understand, I destroyed myself." - Fernando Pessoa


----------



## johnnyyukon

Thirteen tiger teeth in my talisman,
St. John the Conqueror and a black cat bone


----------



## Hikikomori

"Tedium, yes, is boredom with the world, the nagging discomfort of living, the weariness of having lived; tedium is indeed the carnal sensation of the endless emptiness of things. But tedium, even more than all that, is a boredom with other worlds, whether real or imaginary; the discomfort of having to keep living, albeit as someone else, in some other way, in some other world; a weariness not only of yesterday and today but also of tomorrow and of eternity, if such exists, or of nothingness, if that’s what eternity is. It’s not only the emptiness of things and living beings that troubles the soul afflicted by tedium, it’s also the emptiness of something besides things and beings―the emptiness of the very soul that feels this vacuum, that feels itself to be this vacuum, and that within this vacuum is nauseated and repelled by its own self."

―Fernando Pessoa.


----------



## DualGnosis

"Curves don't lie. Except for push-up bras." - Drunk Friend


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Surreal Snake

“A house that has a library in it has a soul.” ~ Plato


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yearbook quotes & pics from 1914 - Album on Imgur


----------



## malphigus

"If a blind man can't see with his eyes, then let him see with his heart."
-Anonymous.


----------



## YouFuckinDizzyRascal

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you into something else is the greatest accomplishment" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Hikikomori

"Broadbent: ...I find the world quite good enough for me—rather a jolly place, in fact.
Keegan (looking at him with quiet wonder): You are satisfied?
Broadbent: As a reasonable man, yes. I see no evils in the world—except of course, natural evils—that cannot be remedied by freedom, self-government and English institutions. I think so, not because I am an Englishman, but as a matter of common sense.
Keegan: You feel at home in the world then?
Broadbent: Of course. Don't you?
Keegan (from the very depths of his nature): No."


----------



## johnnyyukon

Bad, wicked, naughty Zoot!!


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"I suddenly realized how grateful I was for the absence of pain in my feet. Then I started ticking off other absences for which I was grateful--the absence of certain very difficult people in my life, the absence of feelings of resentment toward those who have "wronged" me, the absence of feelings of loss for relationships and things long gone--and on and on. We have such a range of gratitude possibilities."

~Anne Wilson Schaef


----------



## Simpson17866

"The best way to be remembered is to say something quotable" - Unknown


----------



## rustarl112

Good sayings are like pearls strung together. ~Chinese Proverb


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“The world as we have created it is a process of our thinking. It cannot be changed without changing our thinking.” ~Albert Einstein


----------



## 124567




----------



## Superfluous

“Habit is habit, and not to be flung out of the window by any man, but coaxed down-stairs one step at a time.”


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

"You are a human being with a single lifetime, and nobody else is going to live even a single instant of it for you, so nobody else knows better than you what to do with it."

-Some guy on Reddit

Don't look at me funny I needed to hear this shit right now.


----------



## 124567




----------



## Vishy

Before you make up your mind,open it!


----------



## 124567




----------



## Veggie




----------



## 124567




----------



## mushr00m

_A paranoid is someone who knows a little of what's going on.

Your mind will answer most questions if you learn to relax and wait for the answer.

After one look at this planet, any visitor from outer space would say, 'I want to see the manager'. 

*William Burroughs.*
_


----------



## johnnyyukon

Ah caught you smiling at me, 
That's the way it should be,
Like a leaf is to a tree, so fine.









* *


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I am my own biggest critic. Before anyone else has criticized me, I have already criticized myself. But for the rest of my life, I am going to be with me and I don't want to spend my life with someone who is always critical. So I am going to stop being my own critic. It's high time that I accept all the great things about me.” 
~C. JoyBell C.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## cinnabun

<3.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“I have learned, that the person I have to ask for forgiveness from the most is: myself. You must love yourself. You have to forgive yourself, everyday, whenever you remember a shortcoming, a flaw, you have to tell yourself "That's just fine". You have to forgive yourself so much, until you don't even see those things anymore. Because that's what love is like.” 
~C. JoyBell C.


----------



## 124567




----------



## Planisphere

"If the purpose for learning is to score well on a test, we've lost sight of the real meaning of learning." - Jeannie Fulbright


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Tell me about your fears, but don't tell me you're scared.


----------



## cinnabun

Take care how you speak to yourself, because, you are listening.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

"Isn't it true that there is a rare kind of person who perceives, as does a good dog, that life is doing something meaningful, and who discovers what it is and goes about doing it with a spirit of moderate hustle,and there is a not so rare kind of person who perceives none of this and goes about doig what is necessary in a spirit of aggrievedness?"

- Padgett Powell


----------



## Veggie

I feel like getting in over my head, even if I'm still drowning from something else, is like my favorite thing to do to myself, lol.

Keeps life interesting and growth oriented I guess...

I was just complaining that I don't feel like I'm putting talents to use too.


----------



## cinnabun

Found this quote on an old account of mine. Brings back bitter-sweet memories lol.

_While photographs may not lie, liars may photograph.
_- Lewis Hine.​


----------



## FakeLefty

"Today, all of humanity's dreams are cursed somehow. Beautiful yet cursed dreams."
-Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## 124567

roud:


----------



## Planisphere

"Something the heart must have to cherish,
Must love, and joy, and sorrow learn;
Something with passion clasp, or perish,
And in itself to ashes burn." 
_~ Hyperion_, Henry Longfellow
​


----------



## heaveninawildflower

“No, this is not the beginning of a new chapter in my life; this is the beginning of a new book! That first book is already closed, ended, and tossed into the seas; this new book is newly opened, has just begun! Look, it is the first page! And it is a beautiful one!” 
~C. JoyBell C.


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I don't (think I) feel this way in reality, but this is too amusing to pass up:

"I don’t feel love or affection for humankind. I only illegally torrent the feelings of others."


----------



## SummerSen

Rinnie said:


> Found this quote on an old account of mine. Brings back bitter-sweet memories lol.
> 
> _While photographs may not lie, liars may photograph.
> _- Lewis Hine.​


Have you read Susan Sontag's _On Photography_? It's very long, but you might be interested in checking out some of the passages, like the one on Migrant Mother.


----------



## blood roots

"I like thought which preserves a whiff of flesh and blood, and I prefer a thousand times an idea rising from sexual tension or nervous depression to an empty abstraction. Haven’t people learned yet that the time of superficial intellectual games is over, that agony is infinitely more important than syllogism, that a cry of despair is more revealing than the most subtle thought, and that tears always have deeper roots than smiles?"

EMIL CIORAN, “ON DEATH,” ON THE HEIGHTS OF DESPAIR


----------



## johnnyyukon

All men seek guidance,
a purpose.The means to live
without pain.
-Ra's al Ghul


----------



## g_w

johnnyyukon said:


> All men seek guidance,
> a purpose.The means to live
> without pain.
> -Ra's al Ghul



Beer is proof that God loves us 
and wants us to be happy -- Benjamin Franklin

Hangovers are proof that we 
still live in a fallen world -- me


----------



## Razare

when you get to the top all you find is a bag full of holes - Ted Turner

You eat, but never have enough. You drink, but never have your fill. You put on clothes, but are not warm. You earn wages, only to put them in a purse with holes in it. - Haggai 1:6


----------



## piano

"Time passes, people move… Like a river’s flow, it never ends… A childish mind will turn to noble ambition… Young love will become deep affection… The clear water’s surface reflects growth… Now listen to the Serenade of Water to reflect upon yourself…."


----------



## VinnieBob

i am
therefore i spam
i am spam
thus quotes spam i am


----------



## piano

Vinniebob said:


> i am
> therefore i spam
> i am spam
> thus quotes spam i am


quoted for truth


----------



## johnnyyukon

"When it comes to compliments women are ravenous blood sucking monsters always wanting more, more, MORE!!!"

-Homer


----------



## shazam

Failure is the condiment that gives success it's flavour. mmm


----------



## heaveninawildflower

"When you know who you are; when your mission is clear and you burn with the inner fire of an unbreakable will; no cold can touch your heart; no deluge can dampen your purpose. You know that you are alive." 
~Chief Seattle


----------



## bubblePOP

"she’s not the kind who needs saving,
she became her own knight in shining armor,
she forged her own sword and put on her own armor,
she stepped into the flames with no fear of burning,
she carried the weight of the world when no one asked her to,
she became more than a savior,
she became her own hero."
— and you know heroes make the best legends // k.s.


----------



## VinnieBob

if at 1st you don't succeed then fuck it
blow it the fuck up and don't look back


----------



## piano

"Don't let excitement make you announce things prematurely. Be silent until you're sure; and even when you're sure, don't give too much away."


----------



## johnnyyukon

Bitter are the roots of study, but how sweet their fruit.
-Cato


----------



## orihara

the animal is a ghost with floating bones


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## heaveninawildflower

“If people refuse to look at you in a new light and they can only see you for what you were, only see you for the mistakes you’ve made, if they don’t realize that you are not your mistakes, then they have to go.”
~Steve Maraboli


----------



## johnnyyukon

Player or Committed?:


*Legionary Titus Pullo: *
Me, l have simpler tastes.
l like to kill my enemy,
take their gold and enjoy their women.

That's it.

Why tie yourself to one?
Where's the flavor?
Where's the joy?

*Second Spear Centurion, Lucius Vorenus:*
Pullo, When was the last time you had a woman who wasn't crying or wanting payment?

*Pullo*
Hmm.


----------



## TimeWillTell

"Stay in bed, it's not too late." <- Myself


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## sudo

“Unfettered creativity is one of the most powerful manifestations of subversion possible, for it offers us all the taste of freedom”

I don't know where that quote originally came from, but I first seen it in the The (International) Noise Conspiracy's _Smash It Up_ video.


----------



## Veggie

...kinda got to me.


----------



## piano

"Don’t be niggardly with your emotions. Just run it up the flagpole and see who salutes."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## sudo

_Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night._


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Veggie

carpe omnia said:


> "Don’t be niggardly with your emotions. Just run it up the flagpole and see who salutes."


Hahaha.

Come back soon please!


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Sava Saevus

“A casual stroll through the lunatic asylum shows that faith does not prove anything.” 
― Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

"Why do we call all our generous ideas illusions, and the mean ones truths? Isn't a sufficient condemnation of society to find oneself accepting such phraseology?"

- Edith Wharton


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## fleursdetilleul

"I have always believed, and I still believe, that whatever good or bad fortune may come our way we can always give it meaning and transform it into something of value." - Hermann Hesse


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## 124567

_"To attempt an understanding of Love without understanding its opposite, hate, is attempting to see Truth without knowing Falsehood. It is the attempt to see the Light without knowing Darkness. It cannot be."_


----------



## piano

"I swear to God, if I even feel somebody behind me, there is no measure to how fast and how hard I will bring this fight to your doorstep."


----------



## Veggie




----------



## piano

"The devil doesn’t come dressed in a red cape and pointy horns. He comes as everything you’ve ever wished for."

i was reading about the lottery earlier and it reminded me of this quote.


----------



## Laguna

Free your mind. 
The rest will follow.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## johnnyyukon

Icy Heart said:


>


I like my women like I like my coffee.....

Smuggled in a sack from Colombia


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## shazam

"Today is a very special day, because today, is somebody's birthday"


----------



## piano

"Comparison is the thief of joy."


----------



## Veggie




----------



## sudo

Objection, evasion, joyous distrust, and love of irony are signs of health; everything absolute belongs to pathology - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Veggie

"My first crush was on a Batman cake, but my first sexual feelings were about teenage Simba" - New Girl


----------



## Felipe

"How many times have you offended someone who loves you and other times you were nice to a complete stranger?"


----------



## Superfluous

Most people are reluctant to see themselves as being creative because they associate creativity with complexity. But creativity is simplicity. Michelangelo said that he could actually see his masterpiece, "The David," in the huge, rough rock he discovered in a marble quarry. His only job, he said, was to carve away what wasn't necessary and he would have his statue.


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## TimeWillTell

Fuzzy logic is logic nonetheless.


----------



## piano

“This sentence has five words. Here are five more words. Five-word sentences are fine. But several together become monotonous. Listen to what is happening. The writing is getting boring. The sound of it drones. It’s like a stuck record. The ear demands some variety. Now listen. I vary the sentence length, and I create music. Music. The writing sings. It has a pleasant rhythm, a lilt, a harmony. I use short sentences. And I use sentences of medium length. And sometimes, when I am certain the reader is rested, I will engage him with a sentence of considerable length, a sentence that burns with energy and builds with all the impetus of a crescendo, the roll of the drums, the crash of the cymbals–sounds that say listen to this, it is important.”


----------



## regicidebusiness

If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced.


----------



## S.ilver

Anything by Epictetus


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Felipe

"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face" - Mike Tyson


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## kaleidoscope

"I want to be like water. I want to slip through fingers, but hold up a ship" - Michelle Williams


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## johnnyyukon

Like a demon under the floor,
I buried the hoodoo down the back door.


----------



## shazam

"Lets kick some ice" - Mr. Freeze


----------



## Paulie

​Gentlemen, he said,
I don't need your organization, I've shined your shoes,
I've moved your mountains and marked your cards
But Eden is burning, either brace yourself for elimination
Or else your hearts must have the courage for the changing of the guards.

Bob Dylan


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

“When I think back as far as I can remember, I’ve always had an element of melancholy that I should probably have therapy for, but I’m making a career of it." Trent Reznor


----------



## piano

"A majority of people are well-meaning, but details get fudged, enthusiasm fades, memory is poor, interpretations are different, judgments get clouded, and external circumstances intervene. Hence: trust everyone, but cut the cards."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## komm




----------



## Laguna

It is better to be the widow of a hero than the wife of a coward.
~Dolores Ibarruri


----------



## mushr00m

_I pay, therefore I am._


----------



## Shade

"Theories are like toothbrushes. Everyone has their own, and no one wants to use anyone else's"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Felipe

"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles." - Sun Tzu


----------



## shazam

"The closest thing you'll get to perfection is a baby" - Mack.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"Why fight if it wasn't on purpose?"


----------



## shazam

"Don't wear yourself out with the sledge, lift those bricks" - Mack.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## MonieJ

“For I do not feel mediocre enough to feel compassion for anyone. Compassion is a sign of superficiality: broken destinies and unrelenting misery either make you scream or turn to stone. Pity is not only inefficient; it is also insulting. And besides, how can you pity another when you yourself suffer so ignominiously? Compassion is as common as it is because it does not bind you to anything! Nobody in this world has yet died from another's suffering. And the who one said that he died for us did not die; he was killed.”
-Emil Cioran, On the Heights of Despair


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"If have nothing good to say about someone, don't say anything"


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake" - Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Felipe

"Courage is fear holding on a minute longer" - General George S. Patton


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## MonieJ

There is a terrible emptiness in me, an indifference that hurts.
— Albert Camus


----------



## Amnesia

"Knowledge is power, France is Bacon."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## MisterPerfect

The future is ahead, but which path to choose, there is no longer anything behind me worth remembering. Though I dont think it was ever actually worth possessing. The things I cared about are now missing, and I am free to live or die without a care. Very few of the old will miss me I think and I no longer feel pain or guilt. I am finally a free man, but now what to do with this new earned freedom. I am no longer a dog, I am no longer a leader, I am no longer a devil, I am not a saint and I am not a hero. I am just a man without a cause and have no idea what I want now. I guess in reality I am just as good as a dead man, If I die it will mean nothing, and I obligated to nothing.


----------



## Amnesia

*"*Receiving love doesn't mean you have it. 
Covering time doesn't mean it passes. 
Breathing doesn't mean you live.*"*

_-Tablo _


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Amnesia

“Alice: How long is forever? 
White Rabbit: Sometimes, just one second.” 

_― Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland_


----------



## mushr00m

An elongated quote...


----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## 382554




----------



## Felipe

"Tell me who you walk with and I'll tell you who you are"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Felipe

"Live as brave men; and if fortune is adverse, front its blows with brave hearts." - Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"Do what you want to do, say what you want to say, because those who matter don’t mind, and those who do mind don’t matter."


----------



## Felipe

"When you speak bad about someone you don't expose their flaws, you expose yours" - some movie I forgot


----------



## Penny

The poet ranks far below the painter in the representation of visible things, and far below the musician in that of invisible things. Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## johnnyyukon

* *






























i like!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"What? You've seen it all, done it all. You survived. That’s the trick, isn’t it? To survive?"

"It’s not just about living forever, Jackie. The trick is living with yourself forever."

―Jack Sparrow and Teague


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Chouaib

If "Plan A" didn't work. The alphabet has 25 more letters! Stay cool!


----------



## ATE

The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain.
-Gibran


----------



## meaningless

"Whatever happens, happens"

-Spike from Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## johnnyyukon

Big Chan in japan
Bitch, I'm over seas
I'm pimpin' this game

*Watch me Heidi Fleiss these hoes*


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Paulie

Between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before. 

Mae West


​


----------



## Felipe

"and lead us not into temptation" - Matthew 6:13


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe

"The healthy man does not torture others, generally it is the tortured who turn into torturers" - Carl Jung


----------



## Laguna




----------



## IDontThinkSo

The sage knows how to think whereas the thinker thinks that he knows.

-me 20 years ago and still valid


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## g_w

Icy Heart said:


>


Re: your .sig about coffee --






I only *wish* it was a joke.


----------



## johnnyyukon

“I’d rather pick dingleberries out of my Aunt Frieda’s butt than do that stupid shit.”


-Andy, Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp 






Lol, funniest tv show I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Asmodaeus

g_w said:


> Re: your .sig about coffee --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only *wish* it was a joke.


:happy: :kitteh:

Well, I have to admit coffee is likely my favourite beverage because a) I like its bitter taste b) its invigorating effect. Moreover, its historical/cultural/economic background is utterly fascinating. See: 15 Things Worth Knowing About Coffee - The Oatmeal


----------



## g_w

Icy Heart said:


> :happy: :kitteh:
> 
> Well, I have to admit coffee is likely my favourite beverage because a) I like its bitter taste b) its invigorating effect. Moreover, its historical/cultural/economic background is utterly fascinating. See: 15 Things Worth Knowing About Coffee - The Oatmeal


I *love* the Oatmeal. +1


----------



## MisterPerfect

Its okay to be above everyone, and even just believe you are. The problem only comes when you act like those under you are not worth it. You must put on a face of kindness, not one of total arrogance.


----------



## Felipe




----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

"If you kill the murderer, the quantity of murderers will not change"
-Winston Churchill


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Amy

Felipe said:


>


Nada a ver :laughing:


----------



## Felipe

"I don't know how to live good. I only know how to suffer" - Bob Marley


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Felipe

"Forgive your enemies, it pisses them off" - Anonymous


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Angina Jolie

''.... intent on proving she had a heart - by breaking it''/Scarlet Letter


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Angina Jolie

''When he thought of that rapt light being quenched in her eyes he had an uncomfortable feeling that he was going to assist at murdering something - much the same feeling that came over him when he had to kill a lamb or calf or any other innocent little creature'' - Scarlet Letter


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart

*quotation, not quote


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## tinyheart

"We must constantly remind ourselves that He is God and we are not." - Jeffrey R. Holland


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## tinyheart

“One doesn’t have to operate with great malice to do great harm. The absence of empathy and understanding are sufficient.” - Charles M. Blow


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

"The best view is the one of me"


----------



## shazam

"Holy nipples"


----------



## tinyheart

"Age, that lessens the enjoyment of life, increases our desire of living. Those dangers which, in the vigor of youth, we had learned to despise, assume new terrors as we grow old. Our caution increasing as our years increase, fear becomes at last the prevailing passion of the mind, and the small remainder of life is taken up in useless efforts to keep off our end, or provide for a continued existence. Whence, then, is this increased love of life, which grows upon us with our years? Whence comes it that we thus make greater efforts to preserve our existence at a period when it becomes scarce worth the keeping? Is it that Nature, attentive to the preservation of mankind, increases our wishes to live, while she lessens our enjoyments; and, as she robs the senses of every pleasure, equips imagination in the spoil? Life would be insupportable to an old man, who loaded with infirmities, feared death no more than when in the vigor of manhood: the numberless calamities of decaying Nature, and the consciousness of surviving every pleasure would at once induce him with his own hand to terminate the scene of misery: but happily the contempt of death forsakes him at a time when it could only be prejudicial, and life acquires an imaginary value in proportion as its real value is no more."
- Oliver Goldsmith.


----------



## SolonsWarning

“The observation of the numerous misfortunes that attend all conditions forbids us to grow insolent upon our present enjoyments, or to admire a man's happiness that may yet, in course of time, suffer change. For the uncertain future has yet to come, with all variety of future; and to him only to whom the divinity has [guaranteed] continued happiness until the end we may call happy.”


----------



## Gossip Goat

The first principle is that you must not fool yourself and you are the easiest person to fool.

—Richard P. Feynman


----------



## Penny




----------



## tinyheart

"Like flakes of snow that fall imperceptibly upon the earth, the seeming unimportant events of life succeed one another. -As the snowflakes gather, so our _habits_ are formed. -No single flake that is added to the pile produced a sensible change - No single action creates, however it may exhibit, a man's character. -But as the tempest hurls the avalanche down the mountain and overwhelms the inhabitant and his habitation, so _passion,_ acting on the elements of mischief which pernicious habits have brought together, may overthrow the edifice of truth and virtue."
-Bentham


----------



## shazam

"I don't know where I live but I know how to get there"


----------



## tinyheart

"When a man stood before one of Turner's unrivalled paintings and said, "I can see nothing on it," the great artist replied, "Don't you wish you could?" A tourist upon his return home was asked what he thought of Notre Dame, and the Sistine Madonna, and some other of the world's remarkable productions. He said he did not see them, and went on to say that while his wife did the Cathedrals and his daughter did the art galleries, he did the cafes. There are some things that must be spiritually discerned and appreciated, and if eyes are blind, and heart is dull, and the soul desensitized, no wonder it is difficult to appreciate the higher things of God."
-Swift


----------



## tinyheart

"To have what we want is riches, but to be able to do without is power."
-Donald Grant


----------



## Angina Jolie

George Orwell — 'He wears a mask, and his face grows to fit it.'


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Veggie




----------



## tinyheart

"We come whirling out of nothingness, scattering stars like dust. The stars made a circle and in the middle we dance."
-Rumi


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Planisphere

"You can't logic a moron out of an opinion that they didn't use logic to get themselves into."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano

Never memorize something that you can look up. --Einstein


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

pobrecita said:


> Never memorize something that you can look up. --Einstein


There are traditionalists who suggest memorizing phone numbers because it shows you have a good memory, but modernists argue you waste mental memory space by memorizing phone numbers when they can be found in your cellular device. However I accomplish the same by carrying an address book and a portable pay phone. What is this argument?


----------



## piano

Moonious said:


> There are traditionalists who suggest memorizing phone numbers because it shows you have a good memory space, but modernists argue you waste mental memory space by memorizing phone numbers when they can be found in your cellular device. However I accomplish the same by carrying an address book and a portable pay phone. What is this argument?


philosophers: 0 
moonious: 1


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

"The amount of people criticising her over one argument... bunch of farts drifting through the wind"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano

“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine. We were born to make manifest the glory that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.”


----------



## shazam

"An eye for an eye does not leave the whole world blind, it leaves a smart guy left with one eye"


----------



## shazam

"Shutup and sidown you big bald fuck..."


----------



## johnnyyukon

I'm shittin on these rappers like I'm wearing a pamper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam

"Language is the first weapon drawn in a conflict..."
Lovely.


----------



## Veggie

"You had me at shut up" - The Batman Movie


----------



## Gossip Goat

We're in a world full of people yet were feeling so lonely


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Shade

Reagan used to say that the scariest words in the English language was "I'm from the government and I'm here to help". How about "I'm Rick Perry and I'm in charge of the nukes"?

- Bill Maher


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Gossip Goat

If you like talking, you might also enjoy shutting up. It's like talking except you don't fuck up everything all the time forever and ever.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## tinyheart

"I am in the mood to dissolve into the sky."
-Virginia Woolf


----------



## piano

"He who fights with monsters should be careful lest he thereby become a monster. And if thou gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will also gaze into thee."


----------



## shazam

"Get your fuckin tape worm real wet here Jay..."
aka "I'm counting on you buddy"


----------



## _Ionic

“They say that fools learn from their experiences, while the wise learn from history. I hope you're not a fool.” - Ginoza from the anime _Psycho Pass_


----------



## Veggie

"If I didn't propose in a public bathroom while wearing a bobcat costume I would have regretted it for the rest of my life" - New Girl


----------



## Veggie




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Not that guy

"A gentleman is a man who can play the accordion, but doesn't."

I first heard it attributed to Tom Waits but it appears to be a generic quote that also involves bagpipes, banjo or saxophone.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano

"You're an industrious little fucker, aren't cha?"


----------



## tinyheart

Saw this earlier on my mom's FB feed. I know this, but still means a lot to have Liam heckin' Neeson say so.


----------



## SolonsWarning

mytinyheart said:


> Saw this earlier on my mom's FB feed. I know this, but still means a lot to have Liam heckin' Neeson say so.


The problem is that 99% of the time love ends in all those other bad things. Sure, love doesn't hurt, but it doesn't last either and then things are worse than before.


----------



## shazam

"Falls downstairs like a snowball" - @confused girl28

(you said that ages ago)


----------



## 33778

fartface said:


> "Falls downstairs like a snowball" - @*confused girl28*
> 
> (you said that ages ago)



Haha I can't remember but it surely sounds like the kind of nonsense I use to say


----------



## shazam

confused girl28 said:


> Haha I can't remember but it surely sounds like the kind of nonsense I use to say


Yeah it was funny I just couldn't find it in the 5 words to thank


----------



## Luci Ferre

"We do have a lot in common,the same earth, the same air, the same sky. Maybe if we started looking at what's the same instead of what's different; well, who knows...


----------



## shazam

"you gone learn now..." :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

O, tiger's heart, wrapped in a woman's hide!



And many strokes, though with a little axe, 
Hew down and fell the hardest-timbered oak.

-William Shakespeare, Henry VI


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Veggie

"Omg, I just had the weirdest dream. I dreamed I killed Osama bin Laden, and then like when I went to look at the body... it was Macaulaly Caulkin" - Love


----------



## tinyheart

"Cuando los burros vinieron ustedes vinieron adelante."

"Cuando los necios vinieron ustedes vinieron adelante."

"Cuando los huevónes vinieron ustedes vinieron despues."

-My ISxJ Mom to me and my brother


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

"That's the thing about people... they gotta realize is that... no matter how mundane their lives _seem _to be, usually they are deeply fucked up" - Love

...I love this show. Lol.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## VoodooDolls

"here'll always be mony and whores and drunkards
down to the last bomb,
but as God said,
crossing his legs,
I see where I have made plenty of poets
but not so very much
poetry."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart

I was with my painting group, listening to the radio. As evening turned to night, the host stated that after each concert, Chuck Berry would recite a poem. And so the host played a recording of that. Some quiet strumming of his guitar. His voice, taking his time. I, who was rushing, slowed my brush strokes to listen. It goes as follows:


Even This Shall Pass Away

_Once in Persia reigned a king,
Who upon his signet ring
Graved a maxim true and wise,
Which, if held before his eyes,
Gave him counsel at a glance
Fit for every change and chance.
Solemn words, and these are they;
“Even this shall pass away.”

Trains of camels through the sand
Brought him gems from Samarcand;
Fleets of galleys through the seas
Brought him pearls to match with these;
But he counted not his gain
Treasures of the mine or main;
“What is wealth?” the king would say;
“Even this shall pass away.”

‘Mid the revels of his court,
At the zenith of his sport,
When the palms of all his guests
Burned with clapping at his jests,
He, amid his figs and wine,
Cried, “O loving friends of mine;
Pleasures come, but do not stay;
‘Even this shall pass away.’”

Lady, fairest ever seen,
Was the bride he crowned the queen.
Pillowed on his marriage bed,
Softly to his soul he said:
“Though no bridegroom ever pressed
Fairer bossom to his breast,
Mortal flesh must come to clay –
Even this shall pass away.”

Fighting on a furious field,
Once a javelin pierced his shield;
Soldiers, with a loud lament,
Bore him bleeding to his tent.
Groaning from his tortured side,
“Pain is hard to bear,” he cried;
“But with patience, day by day,
Even this shall pass away.”

Towering in the public square,
Twenty cubits in the air,
Rose his statue, carved in stone.
Then the king, disguised, unknown,
Stood before his sculptured name,
Musing meekly: “What is fame?
Fame is but a slow decay;
Even this shall pass away.”

Struck with palsy, sore and old,
Waiting at the Gates of Gold,
Said he with his dying breath,
“Life is done, but what is Death?”
Then, in answer to the king,
Fell a sunbeam on his ring,
Showing by a heavenly ray,
“Even this shall pass away.”_

-Theodore Tilton

At the end of a few verses, he'd stop and say, "That's beautiful." And indeed it was.


----------



## johnnyyukon

An old man dies,
A little girl lives.
Fair trade.


----------



## shazam

With music the silence between the notes is just as beautiful and important as the notes themselves, if not more important.

(can't remember where I heard it but tis a good one)


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## megmento

"I can feel the change in me. I'm stronger now but still not free."

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

Pissing on my grass won't make yours any greener.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This has to be bait. I don't ever want to think someone can actually be so entitled to think that we must always worry about the largest issues in the world.
People can't do anything about the largest issues, or the smallest, or the made up ones.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Vast Silence

- Albert Camus


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

Those who collect the wood warm themselves twice.


----------



## shazam

Be ashamed to die until you have scored some victory for humanity.


----------



## JaketheDog




----------



## canadafreak86

When the storm breaks, each man acts in accordance with his own nature. Some are dumb with terror. Some flee. Some hide. And some spread their wings like eagles and soar on the wind.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Artisticfreakzz

"Fuck"- Me when I realized I forgot to take the chicken out of the freezer and my mom is on her way home.


----------



## Veggie

"But, when you're with someone, you put up with the stuff that makes you lose respect for them" - The Office


----------



## Gossip Goat

_La galaxia revela su comarca escondida y en la tierra parece que comienza la vida. 
_

I think this verse is about hope, or finding something that restores your faith or lifts your spirits sort of as if giving you life after feeling as though you had none. Finding among the "galaxy" or the crowd something or someone "hidden", and in your world / "earth" your life begins, in a sense with that person and the hope they give you.


----------



## Planisphere

Yesterday is never going to come back, and tomorrow will never come, no matter how long you wait. - Anonymous


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## tinyheart

"Destiny. Fate. Dreams. These unstoppable ideas are held deep in the heart of man. As long as there people who seek freedom in this life, These things shall not vanish from the Earth."

-Gol D. Roger, _One Piece_


----------



## Gossip Goat

Mrs. Reed smacked my face and left me without a word. I was scolded for an hour by Bessie as the most ungrateful child in the world, and indeed with so much hatred in my heart I did feel wicked - Jane Eyre


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Velett




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Fawny

“Dare to love yourself
as if you were a rainbow
with gold at both ends.” 
― Aberjhani


----------



## versace

“That’s the problem! You let someone lick your ass, and look what happens. Don’t let anyone lick your ass!” - Leah Remini


----------



## Azure Dreamer

“I have not always chosen the safest path. I've made my mistakes, plenty of them. I sometimes jump too soon and fail to appreciate the consequences. But I've learned something important along the way: I've learned to heed the call of my heart. I've learned that the safest path is not always the best path and I've learned that the voice of fear is not always to be trusted.” 
― Steve Goodier


----------



## Ochi96

*"I am always doing that which I cannot do, in order that I may learn how to do it." *
- Pablo Picasso


----------



## johnnyyukon

piano said:


> “Have you ever been in love? Horrible isn't it? It makes you so vulnerable. It opens your chest and it opens up your heart and it means that someone can get inside you and mess you up. You build up all these defenses, you build up a whole suit of armor, so that nothing can hurt you, then one stupid person, no different from any other stupid person, wanders into your stupid life... You give them a piece of you. They didn't ask for it. They did something dumb one day, like kiss you or smile at you, and then your life isn't your own anymore. Love takes hostages. It gets inside you. It eats you out and leaves you crying in the darkness, so simple a phrase like 'maybe we should be just friends' turns into a glass splinter working its way into your heart. It hurts. Not just in the imagination. Not just in the mind. It's a soul-hurt, a real gets-inside-you-and-rips-you-apart pain. I hate love.”


Ah, but 'tis better to love and lost than never loved at al.....you know, from that quote, for you....nevermind.....:laughing:












but yes, love is one of the most destructive powers on earth. for real. fucked, eh? don't gotta be doh. yang got yin.


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Veggie




----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


> View attachment 698225


... and the more turned around I get . Not even Google Maps can save me from my lack of spiritual direction.


----------



## Veggie

hal0hal0 said:


> ... and the more turned around I get . Not even Google Maps can save me from my lack of spiritual direction.


A wild hal0hal0 appears! 

How you been?

I was kinda feeling the same, and then this happened... sorta cool.

http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/322762-last-movie-watched-208.html


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Veggie

"It's just a thing I do"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Planisphere

"The things I've seen these past few weeks... it's as if all the land has gone mad." - Altair, Assassin's Creed


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## megmento

"The last time I trusted somebody I lost my eye." 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Penny

*"Tears come from the heart and not from the brain." Leonardo da Vinci*
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/l/leonardo_da_vinci.html


----------



## Wisteria

book: american gods


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Crying Lightning

The idea that talent is directly proportional to your trophy cabinet is one I oppose. 
- Alex Turner


----------



## Felipe




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc

_your art
is not about how many people
like your work
your art 
is about
if your heart likes your work
if your soul likes your work
it's about how honest
you are with yourself
and you 
must never 
trade honesty 
for relatability _

- rupi kaur


----------



## Crying Lightning

“The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, but wiser people so full of doubts.” – Bertrand Russell


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## DualGnosis

"God is dead. God remains dead. And we have killed him... [there will never be enough water to wash away the blood]." - Friedrich Nietzche


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Planisphere

"The true mark of maturity is when somebody hurts you and you try to understand their situation instead of hurting them back."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Gossip Goat

Each one of us, in his or her life, have taken small imperceptible steps, that added together, in the aggregate, changed us profoundly. Millions of steps taken in a lifetime, pacing from room to room, ascending and descending staircases, wandering the aisles of supermarkets, walking from movie theater to concession stand to parking lot, from valet parking to restaurant, to maitre d station, to your table to the bathroom from the bathroom to the table and back to the bathroom and back to the table, steps taken pushing a cart full of laundry, carrying bags of groceries, clutching a leash fastened to a dog, holding the hands of small children, steps taken on a ballroom floor dancing the merengue, you walk the path to high school, enter through the front doors, walk down the hallways to the classrooms, the laboratories, the library, the gym, the locker room, the nurses office, the auditorium, where you ascend the stage in cap and gown, receive your diploma then walk out into the arms of your parents on a balmy day in June. 

But we never number the steps we take, any more than we number the beats of our heart because there are so many millions of them, so great the number as to be uncountable, yet each step brings us further from our origins, and closer to our, as they say, reward.

There are the steps we take when we follow that beautiful woman, as she walks down the avenue and turns in to a restaurant. But we do not count the steps we take in pursuit of this feminine ideal. Nor do we count the steps taken in retreat, back to where we began on this doomed journey. There are the steps that take us, late at night, from our beds to the refrigerator for a few slices of cold cuts, a piece of cheese, that, at 5 a.m., carry us into the bathroom, to relieve ourselves. We walk to our computer, sit down, log on, hope for something more promising than a letter from a faux government bureaucrat in Nigeria wanting to share fifteen million dollars, or the promise of a lower mortgage rate. You walk to the car and drive to the beach, you walk from the parking lot carrying your beach bag and umbrella, and stop at the concession stand to buy an ice cream or a six pack of beer. And then you walk onto the sand and then into a cabana to change into your bathing suit, and then out and down into the waters edge. 

You watch other people walking, each step taking them further and further into the future and further and further away from the past, but it is finite, not infinite, like a euclidean line. It is not a never ending story, it is a series of steps that lead you to different places in your life and inevitably change you in ways you never expected, and as you continue waking time works its mystery and magic, slowly eating you alive, allowing its moss to grow over your stone-y surface, as you pass into increasing transparency, until you become completely invisible. Erased, as it were no longer in view. No longer in the thoughts of others.

Joe Frank


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

"Oh God no, I never hope. Hope is pouting in advance. Hope is Faith's richer bitchier sister. Hope is the deformed addict bound incest monster offspring of entitlement and fear. My life results tripled the year I gave up hope" - Community :laughing:


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## shazam

Perspective and opinion.


----------



## Veggie

"I fully trust myself to be a creep, wine or no wine."

"Well do you?
do u lik sangwach sand?"

@Database error


----------



## 7rr7s

"Good girls deserve spankings."

- @Veggie.


----------



## Veggie

Database error said:


> "Good girls deserve spankings."
> 
> - @Veggie.


I feel like you've quoted me on that before, but I don't remember saying it haha. Probably something I'd say tho.


----------



## 7rr7s

Veggie said:


> I feel like you've quoted me on that before, but I don't remember saying it haha. Probably something I'd say tho.


Loll, that was like one of the first things I remember you saying in the oldschool Parrot chat. XD.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## owlet

“We are all imprisoned by the dictionary. We choose out of that vast, paper-walled prison our convicts, the little black printed words, when in truth we need fresh sounds to utter, new enfranchised noises which would produce a new effect.” 
― Mervyn Peake, Titus Groan


----------



## Zeus




----------



## Veggie

"It's one thing to be a cocktease, it's another thing altogether to be a cockblock tease"
- @Database error


----------



## Caveman Dreams




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Caveman Dreams

"A man that cannot be manipulated by sex intimidates a woman because now she must really bring something of some value to the table." - A random quote from Facebook


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

"How did it come to this. I was just trying to do something innovative and different that would improve the way we make humans lives miserable for eternity" - The Good Place


----------



## Crimson Ash

Veggie said:


> "How did it come to this. I was just trying to do something innovative and different that would improve the way we make humans lives miserable for eternity" - The Good Place


That is such a good show. The new approach in the new season is going to be quite interesting.

I need to thank you btw, when you had Kristen Bell's photo as an avatar it reminded me to check the new show she was in because I had wanted to since I saw the trailer.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

Crimson Ash said:


> That is such a good show. The new approach in the new season is going to be quite interesting.
> 
> I need to thank you btw, when you had Kristen Bell's photo as an avatar it reminded me to check the new show she was in because I had wanted to since I saw the trailer.


Well I'm glad I helped lead you to it. haha. I just watched the first few episodes with the second season - definitely interesting, yea. It seems like there's almost a past lives theme, but it's neat how it's due to the reset aspect. I've read a couple things wondering whether any of their lessons will stay with them to some degree in a karmic sense, even if they don't have the conscious memories (but are those needed?) Cool to think about, generally, when it comes to spiritual theories and all...


----------



## Luci Ferre

“In heaven, all the interesting people are missing.”

–Friedrich Nietzche


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## 7rr7s

_Mentally ill Ni doms are an aesthetic._
- @QuiteCharmed.


----------



## Paradox1987

"You can't have capitalism without racism" - Malcolm X (1964)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mister Bimbo

My good old Ernest. :3


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## unstable.exe

"Be who you needed when you were younger."

It motivates me so much to become better.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Tomorrow morning, you’re going to wake up and it will be the same old world. Nothing has changed. That fear will start to creep away and you’ll start to realize no one knows shit. That this whole bloody thing, this event that to you is so cataclysmic, somehow slipped beneath the notice of the world. And then, you’ll be a new man.


----------



## Gossip Goat

There is a secret bond between slowness and memory, between speed and forgetting.

A man is walking down the street. At a certain moment, he tries to recall something, but the recollection escapes him. Automatically, he slows down.

Meanwhile, a person who wants to forget a disagreeable incident he has just lived through starts unconsciously to speed up his pace, as if he were trying to distance himself from a thing still too close to him in time.

The degree of slowness is directly proportional to the intensity of memory; the degree of speed is directly proportional to the intensity of forgetting.

_Slowness, Milan Kundera_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## nam

oh Beauty, tell your mother Love heals


----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc

"I am destroying myself so other people can't, and it's the worst kind of control but it's the only form I know." - Anonymous


----------



## johnnyyukon

Oh my my,
Oh, hell yes.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Blacteco




----------



## Electra




----------



## Forsaken

"People should be judged based off of who they are and what they can do, not what they are."


----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Lady of Clockwork

​


----------



## Electra




----------



## pwowq




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Electra




----------



## Myrkur

"I see you," she whispered. "I see you, wolf child. Blood child. I thought it was the lord who smelled of death..." She began to sob, her little body shaking. "You are cruel to come to my hill, cruel. I gorged on grief at Summerhall, I need none of yours. Begone from here, dark heart. Begone!"

*— George R.R. Martin, A Storm of Swords*


----------



## Forsaken

We all like to think that we have some control over the events in our lives, and a lot of the time we can fool ourselves into thinking that we really are in charge. But then something happens to remind us that the world runs by its own rules and not ours and that we're just along for the ride.

- Allie Keys, Taken (miniseries)


----------



## Electra




----------



## Forsaken

"Just remember, while you're up there on cloud nine, try not to shit on the rest of us."

- advice from my friend to his ex after she remarried


----------



## Electra

View attachment 804261


Not sure if entirely true but still important to remember to live


----------



## Kirthey

"Hateful to me as the gates of Hades is that man who hides one thing in his heart and speaks another." – Homer, _The Iliad_


----------



## Electra

View attachment 804925


----------



## Solariopa




----------



## Electra

View attachment 805253


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily

We henceforth so far removed from the realities of production and work on the world that we inhabit a dream world of artificial stimuli and televised experience. 

Fredric Jameson


----------



## Electra

View attachment 805631


----------



## I am justice!

"wait'what "lol" mean?"
one of my friends


----------



## Aluminum Frost

An apple a day keeps the people with applephobia away


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra

View attachment 805785



View attachment 805787


----------



## pwowq

Electra said:


> View attachment 805631


I'm playing computer games, listen to techno, drinking alcoholic beverages, eating crisps... in my underwear. Feel inspired!


“The ideal subject of totalitarian rule is not the convinced Nazi or the convinced Communist, but people for whom the distinction between fact and fiction (i.e., the reality of experience) and the distinction between true and false (i.e., the standards of thought) no longer exist.”
― Hannah Arendt, The Origins of Totalitarianism


----------



## Electra

pwowq said:


> I'm playing computer games, listen to techno, drinking alcoholic beverages, eating crisps... in my underwear. Feel inspired!



:laughing: But do you love those actions or the way those actions make you feel? :thinking:


----------



## pwowq

Electra said:


> :laughing: But do you love those actions or the way those actions make you feel? :thinking:


I love the action. I like how they suppress the bad feels I'm currently in. It keep my mind busy doing over busy digging itself into complete annihilation. (I'm aware what needs to be done to fix it, sadly the reality is I can't recieve what I truly need atm... depressive episodes tend to pop up quite random)

....
“Before mass leaders seize the power to fit reality to their lies, their propaganda is marked by its extreme contempt for facts as such, for in their opinion fact depends entirely on the power of man who can fabricate it.”
― Hannah Arendt


----------



## Electra

pwowq said:


> I love the action. I like how they suppress the bad feels I'm currently in. It keep my mind busy doing over busy digging itself into complete annihilation. (I'm aware what needs to be done to fix it, sadly the reality is I can't recieve what I truly need atm... depressive episodes tend to pop up quite random)
> 
> ....


:hug:


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Electra

View attachment 805925


----------



## ImminentThunder

“Life beats down and crushes the soul, and art reminds you that you have one.” - Stella Adler


----------



## Electra

View attachment 805993


----------



## Forsaken

"During lunchtime, I eat by myself. Did you know that? It's a great time to find a quiet spot and do some reading. In fact, I always have some books with me. You could say I really enjoy reading. Well, that's one way to put it, anyway.

Books are so full of amazing and inspiring people. People you want to fall in love with, or people you just know would make a really good friend; cheerful people, who always put a smile on your face; or deep thinkers and problem solvers who discover the mysteries of life.

So, when you look at it that way, I'm surrounded by friends every day, you know? And those friends don't laugh at me. They don't tease me for spacing out all the time. They don't make fun of my body type. And they don't hate me for acting like a know-it-all!

I'm not a know-it-all! It's the opposite. I don't know anything! I don't know how to talk to people. I don't know how to make people see me as normal. I don't even know how to make myself happy! I have all these feelings... and all I can do with them is read and write.

I know I'm a difficult person. I speak too slowly. I second-guess myself all the time. I read too deeply into things. 

It's so rare that I feel comfortable with myself when I talk to others." - Yuri, _Doki Doki Literature Club_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------

